# Breaking: Anderson and Diaz both fail drug test (PEDS, weed)



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Via Kevin Iole on twitter.

Quote:
Anderson Silva tested positive for Drostanolone metabolites on a Jan 9 pre-fight drug test. Further testing is being done to confirm #UFC
Diaz was for marijuana.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:

If this is true, good job taiting your entire career Anderson!

Hopefully people give Fedor his due respect now.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Old school fan said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> If this is true, good job taiting your entire career Anderson!
> 
> Hopefully people give Fedor his due respect now.


Wouldn't taint his entire career in the least.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Haha, nice.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Ohh...that's really not good Anderson's training partners Brian Ortega and Kevin Casey also got busted for that.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Bwhahaha hahahahhaha hahahahahahahah a haha hahahahahahahah hahahahahahahah haha hahaha..........hahahahahahahah 
I literally said watching this fight I love Diaz' career plan. Make a million dollars for a single night, then test positive so that even if people want you back you can't work, then come back and make another million.

Also way to go Anderson, whether or not you've ever taken them before you are know labeled. Build a thousand bridges and suck one dick you're not a bridge builder you're a dick sucker.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I just read this as well on another site. I've never been a true fan of his but this is horrible for him. I guess he pulled a Bonnar. Make a quick buck and quit cheating. Shame. 

So much for all his bowing and respect.

No Mercy, sorry buddy. Only shitty part of this is me losing most of my creds betting against a cheater.


----------



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)

www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/2/3/797455...er-silva-drug-test-failure-marijuana-mma-news


> A storm is brewing. Kevin Iole broke the news on Tuesday, over Twitter that both the headliners at UFC 183 failed drug tests surrounding the event. According to Iole, Anderson Silva failed a pre-fight drug test, and Nick Diaz failed a post fight screening. Reportedly, Diaz tested postitive for Marijuana metabolites after the event.
> 
> For Anderson, however, the results are much more serious. The UFC has released an official statement, disclosing that Anderson Silva has failed a pre-fight drug screening for the anabolic steroid Drostanolone:
> 
> ...


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

onip69 said:


> www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/2/3/797455...er-silva-drug-test-failure-marijuana-mma-news


I love that Diaz failed for weed again. They should have an event in Colorado, since I'm wondering if you'd be exempt :laugh:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Doesn't taint his career or legacy too much for me. If he had done it prior as in years before and was tested positive for it, it would be a very different story. He's been out a long time and my guess is if it's true he needed it at his age to be able to fight. Of course it doesn't give em a right at all or anybody for that matter.

But if you look at the way he fought he wasn't on par with how he was before mentally, but still performed well imo and PEDs doesn't enhance that. The only thing would be his cardio. I just find it strange that after all this time it happens now if it is true. 

I think if anything it might unfortunately be the cassus belli for him to retire now. Lets see what the doctors say along with his camp and himself.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Only thing I can think of is that Steroids are proven to help fractures and breaks heal up. Hope that's the reason


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Doesn't taint his career or legacy too much for me. If he had done it prior as in years before and was tested positive for it, it would be a very different story. *He's been out a long time and my guess is if it's true he needed it at his age to be able to fight. Of course it doesn't give em a right at all or anybody for that matter.
> *
> But if you look at the way he fought he wasn't on par with how he was before mentally, but still performed well imo and PEDs doesn't enhance that. The only thing would be his cardio. I just find it strange that after all this time it happens now if it is true.
> 
> I think if anything it might unfortunately be the cassus belli for him to retire now. Lets see what the doctors say along with his camp and himself.


I would agree with you but his training partners also tested positive for the same drugs. This wasn't drugs of circumstance like the case with Vitor, Fukudo, or Cyborg who picked up something over the counter and pissed hot. Anderson tested positive for the hard stuff, every fight he ever won is now under a cloud of suspicion.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

edlavis88 said:


> Only thing I can think of is that Steroids are proven to help fractures and breaks heal up. Hope that's the reason


This is the most likely scenario.

Unless he's used it before which no tests have ever proven this is my exact thinking not using it as an excuse or reason. It's unfortunate, but my thinking is that in order for the show to go on they looked at the risks vs the reward and they (doctors/team/Anderson himself) needed it to enhance his recovery OR there's a slight chance he might have known what was administered to em.

*Also to note this is the PRE-FIGHT test. Not the POST FIGHT. Very big difference! *


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

edlavis88 said:


> Only thing I can think of is that Steroids are proven to help fractures and breaks heal up. Hope that's the reason


I have trouble imagining that, the most likely scenario is he used it to try and rebuild the muscle lost due to long periods of inactivity from the fracture. He likely used it to help rebuild the leg and based on the fact he complained of how much his leg hurt it he was likely using it for recovery while rehabbing.


----------



## log (Jul 19, 2010)

Uhh, why is everyone missing the obvious question....if Anderson was popped for roids in a PRE FIGHT screening, how was he allowed to fight by the commission?

The UFC will claim they found out now, but what is their responsibility in finding out test results prior to fights?

Regardless of reason, this will absolutely taint Anderson's legacy. He will be labelled a cheater and doubt will be cast on his entire career.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rygu said:


> Wouldn't taint his entire career in the least.


Big Anderson fan. Shocked. But I have lost much r3spect for him. 

You have to be out of your mind if you dont think this taints his career. 

This also confirms how much of a badass Nick Diaz is. Comes in and stand toe to toe with a roided Anderson. Up a weight class. And perhaps baked out of his mInd. Oh yea with a bad arm as well. Nick Diaz is a badass.

Sad stuff here. Shocked, disappointed. terrible for the sport and his career/rep.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

I feel this will unfortunately hurt his legacy, never been a huge fan of him so it doesn't bother me. 

As for Diaz, everyone knew that was coming. 


I'm just waiting for Jon Jones to test positive for roids. :thumb02:


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

log said:


> Uhh, why is everyone missing the obvious question....if Anderson was popped for roids in a PRE FIGHT screening, how was he allowed to fight by the commission?
> 
> The UFC will claim they found out now, but what is their responsibility in finding out test results prior to fights?
> 
> Regardless of reason, this will absolutely taint Anderson's legacy. He will be labelled a cheater and doubt will be cast on his entire career.


Exactly! Plus, let's assume he used it for his leg, wouldn't the fight have been pushed back? The commission would have or should have said, "Look the dude pissed hot, he told us it was due to his leg, so we should push the fight back to a point when he's clean."

That didn't happen so the commission looks shady and so does the UFC, since we all know they freaking knew. I'm honestly thinking Anderson tried to cheat and hopped he wouldn't get popped for the sole reason his damn training partners were caught for the exact same thing. That's too much of a coincidence to overlook.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I have trouble imagining that, the most likely scenario is he used it to try and rebuild the muscle lost due to long periods of inactivity from the fracture. He likely used it to help rebuild the leg and based on the fact he complained of how much his leg hurt it he was likely using it for recovery while rehabbing.


The drugged he tested positive for isn't used for recovery. My understanding the drug he (and his team-mates) tested positive for is a cancer drug.

If he got popped for Nandrolone Decanoate then I can see the case, or an over the counter inflammatory drug. 

But Drostanolone



> Drostanolone (INN; also known as dromostanolone or Drolban), marketed as Masteron, is an anabolic steroid. Drostanolone is a part of the dihydrotestosterone (DHT) family. Its main medical uses include lowering cholesterol levels and as an antineoplastic agent in the treatment of some cancers.[medical citation needed] It is most commonly marketed as the ester drostanolone propionate (trade name Masteron). Drostanolone has been used for bodybuilding, mainly in "cutting cycles."


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> This is the most likely scenario.
> 
> Unless he's used it before which no tests have ever proven this is my exact thinking not using it as an excuse or reason. It's unfortunate, but my thinking is that in order for the show to go on they looked at the risks vs the reward and they (doctors/team/Anderson himself) needed it to enhance his recovery OR there's a slight chance he might have known what was administered to em.
> 
> *Also to note this is the PRE-FIGHT test. Not the POST FIGHT. Very big difference! *


Anderson fan. But sorry im going to be real here.

One of the substances he tested positive for is an old school body building roid that allows you to lose weight while maintaining muscle.

Dont give me excuses of an injury. **** that. Everyone is injured in this sport.

He wasnt randomly tested for evwey fight in his life.

He came back much bigger/muscle in 2nd weidman fight.

What exactly is this big difference you speak of pre fight and post fight? What does that even mean?

Fan of Anderson since the start. Saddens me. But i wont sit here and act like a blind sheep out of fandom. 

Even if it is the very first time he has used anything...whats the difference? He cheated. Why would he go his whole career. Be called GOAT. Then use to come back for 1 fight not even for the title? How dumb would it be to be clean for an entire amazing career and then use towards the end and risk damaging the whole focking thing? 

Lets get real here.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Anderson fan. But sorry im going to be real here.
> 
> One of the substances he tested positive for is an old school body building roid that allows you to lose weight while maintaining muscle.
> 
> ...


I'm not sticking up for him, offering my own opinion. Talking about this with my room mate who is work out fanatic. We both felt it was most likely for his recover, but who knows. If they suspend or fine em so be it. He's a professional. But what I'm saying is as a true fan it doesn't taint his career or legacy the way it did for Lance Armstrong. I don't just drop the bomb on someone cuz they made a mistake willingly or unwillingly ONCE to my knowledge. Throughout his entire career...this is the first time and it happens to coincide with his comeback after a horrific career ending injury. It mitigates it slightly, but in the end it's still illegal and he'll have to answer to it. 

If the LHW title holder had it I'd probably be drilling him on it, but I know deep down inside he's still talented as heck!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Anderson fan. But sorry im going to be real here.
> 
> One of the substances he tested positive for is an old school body building roid that allows you to lose weight while maintaining muscle.
> 
> ...


I agree and this was the worst drug you could be popped for because it's a drug used for steroid cycling so now the issue is when did he start cycling. From what I'm reading up on it..it's a huge deal


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Dont give me excuses of an injury. **** that. Everyone is injured in this sport.


Everyone is recovering from their leg breaking in half?! What a common injury!


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Everyone is recovering from their leg breaking in half?! What a common injury!


He shouldn't have fought then with that shit in his system. Move the fight to another card. It just looks bad dude.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

So yeah im gunna be very pissed in the near future when diaz gets suspended but jones continues to fight


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Silva visibly looked different, much more bulky and stiff. Diaz was Diaz. I bet he was high in the cage


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> I'm not sticking up for him, offering my own opinion. Talking about this with my room mate who is work out fanatic. We both felt it was most likely for his recover, but who knows. If they suspend or fine em so be it. He's a professional. But what I'm saying is as a true fan it doesn't taint his career or legacy the way it did for Lance Armstrong. I don't just drop the bomb on someone cuz they made a mistake willingly or unwillingly ONCE to my knowledge. Throughout his entire career...this is the first time and it happens to coincide with his comeback after a horrific career ending injury. It mitigates it slightly, but in the end it's still illegal and he'll have to answer to it.
> 
> If the LHW title holder had it I'd probably be drilling him on it, but I know deep down inside he's still talented as heck!


When you say things like "it was pre fight not post fight huge difference!!!" It comes off as you are stixking uo for him and rationalizing it with unfounded claims. Pre fight post fight....there is no difference.

And dont turn into some posters here and claim i said things i didnt. Never meant this means his whole career is a sham or he isnt talented.

But if you say it doesnt taint his career then i have no clue what to say. Most people thought he was one of the few that would not use roids. Thought he was insane " look hes kicking already!". At the very very least his willingness to cheat taints his legacy. Not like he was under a time clock to return. Not like he was getting a title shot and couldnt pass it up. 

Like someone else said....not like this was some over the counter stuFf. Was ild school roids. 

I bash guys like Vitor. So i cant sit here and defend anderson even if ive been a fan forever.

Makes me second guess much of what I ever thought of him really. 

Lets be naive and say it is first time he ever did it.....how utterly dumb do you have to be to risk your legacy for one of your final fights....vs a 170er....not even for the title??????? 

He just said Bones should keep clean because kids look up to him....i mean HE JUST SAID THAT! 

Glad i wont be a passenger on the delusuonal train here.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Everyone is recovering from their leg breaking in half?! What a common injury!


oh god. Step right up. We have ine of our first delusional fanatics here.

a break like that is better than blowing your knee out. Your leg comes back stronger. 

What hurry was he in???? He could of fought in April or anytime? There was no rush to be back. 

What sort of ridiculous statement is "oh eveeyone is coming back from a leg snapped in half"? What the F does that matter? So because his injury was gross it is not as big of a deal that he popped for roids? 

Wow ive heard it all. Or wait perhaps this is just the tip of the iceberg on this one.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> oh god. Step right up. We have ine of our first delusional fanatics here.
> 
> a break like that is better than blowing your knee out. Your leg comes back stronger.
> 
> ...


Rofl I am just being dumb because it looked weird bringing up injuries. I am not a Silva fanatic nor do I think he has an excuse for popping regardless if it was for an injury or not.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

> Representatives of the Nevada Athletic Commission (NAC) voted unanimously on Tuesday to sentence UFC middleweight Kevin Casey to a one-year suspension as a result of his failed drug test at UFC 175.
> 
> Casey, 33, tested positive for the anabolic steroid drostanolone in a post-fight drug test following his 61-second TKO victory over Bubba Bush at the event, which took place July 5, 2014 in Las Vegas, Nevada. The fight was Casey's first inside the UFC following his April 2013 release from the promotion.
> 
> ...





> Brian Ortega took to Instagram on Saturday to apologize for his failed drug test following UFC on Fox 12 in San Jose, Calif., on July 26.
> 
> The California State Athletic Commission revealed on Friday that Ortega tested positive for the anabolic steroid drostanalone after his victory over Mike de la Torre in a featherweight bout. The former Resurrection Fighting Alliance champion was suspended for nine months and fined $2,500, pending an appeal. His win was changed to a no contest.
> 
> ...


Both of his team-mates who were busted for the same drug admitted that they cheated, I think Anderson Silva fans should stop trying to excuse this and wait for his response. We might have a confession in the coming days.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

MagiK11 said:


> I love that Diaz failed for weed again. They should have an event in Colorado, since I'm wondering if you'd be exempt :laugh:


Pretty sure it has to do with the Federal status of weed.. Nick has a prescriptions but an exemption will do nothing for him because of the crazy MJ laws.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

MagiK11 said:


> Exactly! Plus, let's assume he used it for his leg, wouldn't the fight have been pushed back? The commission would have or should have said, "Look the dude pissed hot, he told us it was due to his leg, so we should push the fight back to a point when he's clean."
> 
> That didn't happen so the commission looks shady and so does the UFC, since we all know they freaking knew. I'm honestly thinking Anderson tried to cheat and hopped he wouldn't get popped for the sole reason his damn training partners were caught for the exact same thing. That's too much of a coincidence to overlook.


 Many fighters have been popped prefight and then competed. Commissions don't block the fight because it is considered as putting undo hardship on the promoters and the opponents since they lose income. That precedent has been in effect for years across the board. Only time fights were blocked were random tests done before hands well in advance were fighters were denied a license. 



John8204 said:


> The drugged he tested positive for isn't used for recovery. My understanding the drug he (and his team-mates) tested positive for is a cancer drug.
> 
> If he got popped for Nandrolone Decanoate then I can see the case, or an over the counter inflammatory drug.
> 
> But Drostanolone


 Honestly I don't know much about the different steroids so I will accept your word on it. 



jonnyg4508 said:


> Anderson fan. But sorry im going to be real here.
> 
> One of the substances he tested positive for is an old school body building roid that allows you to lose weight while maintaining muscle.
> 
> ...


Because letting go of the glory when your body starts to break has got to be tough. Same reason we have seen guys like Hendo, Chuck and BJ have to take beating after beating before walking away.


----------



## rezin (May 28, 2007)

To all the people saying oh it was only this one time he used it, he was clean the rest of his career. Does that mean if your spouse cheats on you, you actually think its just that one time you caught them 

Also, where were all these people when Cyborg got busted. Immediate conclusion was she was using her whole career, when the great Spider gets busted, obv it was just a one time thing.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Because letting go of the glory when your body starts to break has got to be tough. Same reason we have seen guys like Hendo, Chuck and BJ have to take beating after beating before walking away.


Anderson would have been better off taking a beating than cheat. I know we don't have all the facts but from what I can see the dude cheated. Sad to see at this stage of his career.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Mirage445 said:


> Pretty sure it has to do with the Federal status of weed.. Nick has a prescriptions but an exemption will do nothing for him because of the crazy MJ laws.


I also do not think that the legalization by state government prevents employers from having policies in place preventing the use of marijuana.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah. I got nothing. A double DQ for pissing hot. 
The only thing that could make this better is Dana White having an aneurysm on live TV.


----------



## Beeg (Nov 19, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Many fighters have been popped prefight and then competed. Commissions don't block the fight because it is considered as putting undo hardship on the promoters and the opponents since they lose income.


Well, that and the fact casinos don't like to refund gamblers, and because if you know in advance that one fighter is juiced..... you're going to know who to bet on. Did I say fight-fixing? I most certainly did not.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Mirage445 said:


> Pretty sure it has to do with the Federal status of weed.. Nick has a prescriptions but an exemption will do nothing for him because of the crazy MJ laws.


Nope, not even close. Most, if not all workplaces require you to be "clean" while at work. This includes prescription pain killers, recreational drugs, PEDs, & alcohol. If I test positive for anything in those categories while at work or on my way to work, my job is toast.

Testing positive & getting punished for it, for a prescription drug that is not allowed to be in your system while you are at work has nothing to with federal laws.


----------



## tight (Aug 26, 2007)

Don't know anything about these drugs, was it used to lose weight or to get stronger?

I don't know why he would use anything for strength against welterweight Nick Diaz, Weidman I could understand!

Silva talks about family and honour and respect all the time, I just hope he comes clean and says it was to help his leg recover, took it a long time ago before training camp and was surprised it showed up. Either that or his trainer spiked his drink.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Not really a Silva fan, never really have been but it's shitty he took a banned substance. Let me also be real though, he is still the GOAT by a mile. I do hope he fights at least once more and passes his drugs tests.


----------



## log (Jul 19, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Many fighters have been popped prefight and then competed. Commissions don't block the fight because it is considered as putting undo hardship on the promoters and the opponents since they lose income. That precedent has been in effect for years across the board. Only time fights were blocked were random tests done before hands well in advance were fighters were denied a license.
> 
> Honestly I don't know much about the different steroids so I will accept your word on it.
> 
> ...


Specifically the commission allowing Steroid fighters fight if they knew about it in advance? 

I don't recall that ever happening in MMA, specifically with the Nevada athletic commission. If you have an example let me know.

Of course I have heard of people being popped after a fight, or allowing cheaters to come back after a "mistake".


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Who knows how long he's been roiding. How many times has Diaz been popped for weed compared to how many fights he has? Very few. Anderson could have been using for a long time now, it is certainly possible.

Lol like someone else said, Anderson just got done telling Jones to stop doing what he is doing and how he needs to make smart decisions, you cant write a more amusing situation. 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Helwani reports that worth noting Silva's last 2 fights were not randomly tested. Both in Nevada...


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Its cheating and its bullshit, his career was never that enthralling to me in the first place. 

I dont think and haven't for some time thought Silva was or is the greatest, that honestly WAS GSP and IS Jones.

Is third best fighter to ever walk the earth a tight achievement now? Thats what he was but how much of that was due to cheating?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Mirage445 said:


> Pretty sure it has to do with the Federal status of weed.. Nick has a prescriptions but an exemption will do nothing for him because of the crazy MJ laws.


The federal status isn't the issue, it's simply because it is a drug of abuse, i.e. it is mind altering and has potential for abuse. It's illegal to test positive for alcohol in the post-fight too, sooo...


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

tight said:


> Don't know anything about these drugs, was it used to lose weight or to get stronger?
> 
> I don't know why he would use anything for strength against welterweight Nick Diaz, Weidman I could understand!
> 
> Silva talks about family and honour and respect all the time, I just hope he comes clean and says it was to help his leg recover, took it a long time ago before training camp and was surprised it showed up. Either that or his trainer spiked his drink.


From what I'm reading, you take these drugs when you start showing side effects from other steroids.

Androstane is a form of endogenous steroid hormone.

The more I read the more guilty and damning this test is. This wasn't Cyborg getting an over the counter fat burner that had stanozolol in it. This isn't Vitor and his testosterone levels spiking during his TRT treatments.

This is a case where a guy got caught with a drug used in cycling on and off steroids and then he got caught with the drug you use to mitigate the side effects of steroid usage.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

John8204 said:


> From what I'm reading, you take these drugs when you start showing side effects from other steroids.
> 
> Androstane is a form of endogenous steroid hormone.
> 
> ...


I don't know where you're getting the idea that androsterone is worse than stanozolol or pure testosterone... they're all anabolic steroids and androsterone is weak compared to raw test.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

HexRei said:


> I don't know where you're getting the idea that androsterone is worse than stanozolol or pure testosterone... they're all anabolic steroids and androsterone is weak compared to raw test.


Isn't androsterone used to treat the effects of steroid usage in particular combat the growing of breasts.

Now for Stanozolol those end up in cross contamination in dietary supplements
http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/745220_4


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Heh. Winner of the night? Chris Weidman.


----------



## halifaxdonair (Aug 27, 2011)

I feel really bad for Chael Sonnon, Vitor Belfort, Dan Henderson, Nate Marquardt, Chris Leben, Forrest Griffin, Stephan Bonnar, Nick Diaz and all the other clean fighters who were affected by Silva cheating.


----------



## paulfromtulsa (Jan 13, 2007)

The only performance enhancing drug anderson is guilty of is viagra


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Helwani reports that worth noting Silva's last 2 fights were not randomly tested. Both in Nevada...


I'd be curious to know which fights he was and wasn't randomly tested in, and how many days before the fight he was tested to compare it to this time.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

I just have one question!





Does oldfan still need to honour Toxic's Sig bet?


----------



## Killer_Z (Nov 20, 2011)

For me, this factors into a different concern I have had with the UFC for quite some time ......I am finding it more and more difficult to find a fighter that I truly love amongst today's fighters. The UFC is desperate for some universal fan favorite fighters, and this hurts them even more so.

The following are fighters that were insanely loved, but are now retired or on a heavy decline in their career:

- Wanderlai Silva
- Randy Couture
- Chuck Liddell
- Mirko Cro Cop
- B.J. Penn
- George St. Pierre
- Shogun Rua
- Dan Henderson

Seriously, who are we left with? Who are the superstars of the UFC that have a mega fan base? There is no love for Jon Jones, and Anderson Silva is now going to be painted as a cheater. Cain Velasquez and Junior Dos Santos do not have the personalities to grip the casual fan.

I will always be a fan of MMA and the UFC, but I certainly miss the days where I am riddled with excitement, and at the same time nervous, for a fighter that I love to cheer for.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Terrible night to be a fan of the sport in my opinion. As if that wasn't already getting challenged in many other ways.

Anderson wasn't "the one guy I would have never expected". But he was close. If he cheated on roids, how much more does it look like MMA is just filled with them on different levels? I wasn't ignorant in thinking only those who are caught do them. Or that a solid % of fighters didn't do them. But I was always perhaps hopeful maybe only 15-20% of fighters cheat/roid. Not that Silva doesn't have more of a means to do this as he has more access/money than a prelim guy. But if Anderson used straight up roids, then really what % of guys at least cheat? 90%? How many use/cycle in and out of real PEDS? 60? 70? 80% of fighters at least have in their careers? Makes me much more assuming that the number is quite high. 

It isn't so much the fact he used roids. It is the fact that he subjected himself to cheating. He triumph vs. the T'd up Sonnen means a whole lot less now. What he stood for "do good for sport" telling Jon Jones kids look up to you....looks a tad dumb now. 

As a fan of his I am disappointed and a tad pissed off.

Chuck, Penn, and Fedor all couldn't leave the game. They took their lumps. Doesn't put a black cloud over what they did. Losses happen. You roid and it leaves room to wonder about the wins. 

Sort of weird for a guy to say his goal was to retire by age 35....but feel the need to roid to "hang on" at age 40? Makes zero sense. 

Joey Diaz said it best tonight...



> UFC.....see what happens when you sell your Soul.......





> The race is run, the book is read the end begins to show the truth is out the lies are old and you Don't want to know......Ozzy 71'


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

AlanS said:


> I just have one question!
> Does oldfan still need to honour Toxic's Sig bet?


Oh you instigator...heh...heh. Wonder if the win will be overturned. What a strange twist.



Killer_Z said:


> For me, this factors into a different concern I have had with the UFC for quite some time ......I am finding it more and more difficult to find a fighter that I truly love amongst today's fighters. The UFC is desperate for some universal fan favorite fighters, and this hurts them more so.
> 
> The following are fighters that were insanely loved, but are now retired or on a heavy decline in their career:
> 
> ...


 There's only two imo representing the new generation. Pettis and the mad Irishman.



halifaxdonair said:


> I feel really bad for *Chael Sonnon, Vitor Belfort, Dan Henderson,* Nate Marquardt, *Chris Leben*, Forrest Griffin, *Stephan Bonnar*, Nick Diaz and all the other clean fighters who were affected by Silva cheating.


 Ironically the ones in bold were all tested for PEDs at one point in their careers or another.

Only clean one was Diaz.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

AlanS said:


> I just have one question!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have sent him a message telling him he can remove it as I anticipate this will eventually be changed to a NC but they may call it a wash since Diaz also failed his test. Either way its a dirty win even if it stands.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

mo25 said:


> Via Kevin Iole on twitter.
> 
> Quote:
> Anderson Silva tested positive for Drostanolone metabolites on a Jan 9 pre-fight drug test. Further testing is being done to confirm #UFC
> Diaz was for marijuana.













Side note: couldn't give less of shit about the story though. Won't change my opinion in the slightest about him.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

John8204 said:


> Isn't androsterone used to treat the effects of steroid usage in particular combat the growing of breasts.
> 
> Now for Stanozolol those end up in cross contamination in dietary supplements
> http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/745220_4


I thought earlier Androstane was reported as the second substance?

Androstane would be a metabolite of something like DHT.

Drostanolone and Stanozolol are both derivatives of DHT, but Stanozolol is way more performance enhancing.

Stanozolol is actually quite a bit more anabolic than either Drostanolone or DHT. I think Drostalone's anabolic index is like 60, DHT's is maybe 150 and Stanozolol is 300 or so. Testosterone is the reference at 100.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

No_Mercy said:


> Ironically the ones in bold were all tested for PEDs at one point in their careers or another.
> 
> Only clean one was Diaz.


Ironically, you're trying to point out irony in what you failed to realize was an ironic post.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Honestly, I'm pretty shocked reading the opinions of others here. Personally, this isn't even news worthy for me (if we are talking specifically about Silva's legacy), the only real thing this actually shows and what should be talked about is how unprofessional and full of shit this sport is. A freak show (at some point of their careers even 2 weight classes above), where two fighters without a care in the world (obviously, since both got popped) came in to put on a show and collect a pretty ******* damn good paycheck. Isn't this what you guys missed? The random fights you could see on Pride (and the shit that happened here was even worse as I have read) etc? 

Don't get me wrong, I was exaggerating, but isn't this description of the situation kind of true?

Not hating on the UFC, but if we are talking about being a true professional sport, it's pretty funny, to me, sports entertainment fits better, and until there are serious changes made in rules, testing etc, nothing will change. And if they knew about the results before the fight and hid it, who's to say they haven't done this before... but not tell AT ALL? Honestly I have no idea who uses somethint or no, but from the looks of it that '90% of fighters use PEDs' talk seems pretty legit, or at least pretty close to the truth. 

And about Anderson and ruining his legacy - it is hard to believe so many people think that way. So many fighers have been popped, yet we have only so many Anderson Silva's. Steroids don't give you one in a million accuracy, knowledge of your own body and how to use it, the fighting game itself, feel of your opponent, reflexes, timing and they don't make you one of the most ******* exciting fighters in the world. Period. 



> Ironically the ones in bold were all tested for PEDs at one point in their careers or another.
> 
> Only clean one was Diaz.


oh, and this.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't give a rat's ass about Nick getting high during fight week, but Anderson taking PED's slightly breaks my heart.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

When I heard the news the 33 year old man disappeared and the 12 year old boy replaced him and exclaimed "whaaaaaaat?!" Couldn't give a **** about Diaz clearly. Pot ain't shit. 

My boy Andy? Just choked. Will take awhile to process.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

This is a much sadder end to his career than just leaving after the leg break would have been.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I have sent him a message telling him he can remove it as I anticipate this will eventually be changed to a NC but they may call it a wash since Diaz also failed his test. Either way its a dirty win even if it stands.


Good stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Well I didn't see this coming. Silva. Not Diaz. Everyone saw that coming :laugh:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I change my mind, retire now Anderson. One 40 year old failed test doesnt change everything for me but this is the moment to call it a day and avoid tarnishing your career any further.

EDIT: The more Diaz pops for weed, the cooler everyone thinks he is haha


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Joey Diaz said:


> The race is run, the book is read the end begins to show the truth is out the lies are old and you Don't want to know......Ozzy 71'


It's '73.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Said it before and I'll say it again, the whole platoon is on roids!! I don't really blame them either given the nature of the sport. Its unfortunate, but at least its a level playing field if everyone is taking something!

Solution: Sack everybody except Conor and Bisping, and just have them fight each other every two weeks. Make Bisping have a bag of rocks on his back to negate the weight advantage!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

DonRifle said:


> Said it before and I'll say it again, the whole platoon is on roids!! I don't really blame them either given the nature of the sport. Its unfortunate, but at least its a level playing field if everyone is taking something!
> 
> Solution: Sack everybody except Conor and Bisping, and just have them fight each other every two weeks. Make Bisping have a bag of rocks on his back to negate the weight advantage!


Or just call the known cheaters cheats, and then hopefully the system catches the other ones eventually like they did the known offenders. No reason to assume everyone is using, the system has given us a list of cheaters that gets expanded regularly, just as it was with Anderson today/yesterday/whenever this news broke. 

The system is working, at least to some degree, hopefully it gets expanded and people are tested more often to catch more people/catch people earlier. Maybe GSP was right, there just isn't enough testing going on, and it can be improved.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Also, asterisk.

As a Chael Sonnen fan, I'm willing to start accepting apologies on his behalf from Anderson Silva's fans any time now. Anabolic steroids are no joke. It's not fun when you're down and other rub it in, is it?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Well, I never endorsed the wrongdoings of the fighters I love, being Anderson the one I love the most, so I am obviously very, very disappointed with these news.

My reading on this is simple, though.

I am sort of feeling a fool now it never crossed my mind a 39 years old athlete would recover that fast from a double bone snap, surgery, having to re-grow all the muscle mass he lost and put it all back to work to compete again in just 13 freaking months without the use of any enhancement.
I now realize that, during the past year, while recovering from his injury in insanely short period of time, Anderson did not use only the fragments of substances found in his system on January 9, but absent on January 19 and January 31. Anderson used EVERYTHING legal and ILLEGAL that could be available in the market or the black market. I have no doubt about it.

However, people trying to, somehow, disconnect Anderson's gruesome injury X-Men recovery from these tests and throwing question marks over his entire career are the same who always tried to discredit his accomplishments, or those notorious Diaz nut huggers trying to get some crumbs out of the situation, so I am not shocked.

They certainly miscalculated the period there would be no traces of substances in his system and got popped. Ridiculous that the commission did zero about it and allowed the fight to happen and now, after everybody spent their money going to the event or buying a PPV, we learn this. No doubt UFC and the commission did set up a money trap to the public.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

M.C said:


> Or just call the known cheaters cheats, and then hopefully the system catches the other ones eventually like they did the known offenders. No reason to assume everyone is using, the system has given us a list of cheaters that gets expanded regularly, just as it was with Anderson today/yesterday/whenever this news broke.
> 
> The system is working, at least to some degree, hopefully it gets expanded and people are tested more often to catch more people/catch people earlier. Maybe GSP was right, there just isn't enough testing going on, and it can be improved.


Your pretty much right here. Its the only way to clean things up. The problem is it hurts the sport an awful lot, that all of its stars are doing some sort of drugs. Ruins the credibility to the more casual fans, to the media and so on. 

And it does have to be done, theres no doubt about it. 

People need to listen to Conor, and Im not taking the piss about that either this time. 
You cannot spar the way people spar, get all these injuries, and compete with a long career. The human body is not made to kick the shit out of each other for 20 years and keep recovering. If you look on the web for various stories the likes of Bisping and Weidmann are a walking mess of injuries that endure horrible pain constantly all over their body. Big Nog needs an hour of therapy just to be able to train! 
Roids were initially used by guys to be big strong, and have an advantage. Now they are used as a recovery and just to be able to actually fight. Probably without roids we would not have seen AS fight at the weekend. I can tell you I would have taken roids to make my leg better, and if we had some doctors on here, I wonder what they would be prescribing to get the best possible recovery for a break like that, most like its something on the banned list. 

Overall shit like this will make the sport become clean over time. Which is a good thing, so long as fighters listen to Conor, and stop kicking lumps out of each other in training and try and avoid so many injuries.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

King Daisuke said:


> Also, asterisk.
> 
> As a Chael Sonnen fan, I'm willing to start accepting apologies from Anderson Silva-fans an time now on his behalf. Anabolic steroids are no joke. It's not fun when you're down and other rub it in, is it?


Who knows how long he has been cheating, he very well could have been using during that fight as well. There is a big asterisk on his career now, as there is no way to tell in any way shape or form how long he has been using. This diminishes his legacy some for me.

But, in other news, Diaz smokes weed!? I sure thought he was more of a stand up guy. :laugh:



DonRifle said:


> Your pretty much right here. Its the only way to clean things up. The problem is it hurts the sport an awful lot, that all of its stars are doing some sort of drugs. Ruins the credibility to the more casual fans, to the media and so on.
> 
> And it does have to be done, theres no doubt about it.
> 
> ...


Definitely agree with the bold part. Train a little lighter, use your brain more, and have some more honor/respect for your opponents/the sport in general. These things will help halt the abuse, at least to some degree.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

MagiK11 said:


> He shouldn't have fought then with that shit in his system. Move the fight to another card. It just looks bad dude.


He didn't. He passed his 17 Jan tests. All came clean.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

M.C said:


> Who knows how long he has been cheating, he very well could have been using during that fight as well. There is a big asterisk on his career now, as there is no way to tell in any way shape or form how long he has been using. This diminishes his legacy some for me.
> 
> But, in other news, Diaz smokes weed!? I sure thought he was more of a stand up guy. :laugh:


Yep. A huge asterisk in my opinion. Also, here's a quote from Anderson back in October:

_“When the guys test for the steroids, (they should have) no more fights,” Silva said. “When you use the steroids, you use them for a long time. When you use the steroids for a long time, you have a problem. It’s a drug and it’s not good for the sport.”_

http://mmajunkie.com/2014/10/ufcs-anderson-silva-positive-steroid-tests-should-mean-no-more-fights

Diaz just taunted a roided up Anderson Silva for 25 minutes like it was nothing, the guy's a legend!


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't think it's so unethical to use peds to aid in recovery which could allow you to reach your "natural top form" faster and easier. 
But not if used to benefit from too hard training. Anderson's injury wasn't a case of that though. 
And obviously there is a problem in determining your "natural" top and if you're not really also pushing that boundry.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Anderson's not been on roids for his whole career, give it a rest. He used them for this fight to allow him to recover quicker from his injury. He shouldn't have done it, but it doesn't really surprise me. Can't have been easy returning to training after such a bad leg break.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

King Daisuke said:


> Diaz just taunted a roided up Anderson Silva for 25 minutes like it was nothing, the guy's a legend!


Without wanting to invite hate upon myself if I had to bet on it Id say Diaz did more then weed to put on all that extra muscle for this fight. Triathlon is not exactly a muscle building sport. 

Like I said the whole platoon is on the juice! DW is probably on the juice too. albeit for his ear thing :laugh:

Joe Rogans on the juice, Lorenzo looks like he's on some sort of juice. Brittany had juice injected into her breasts and lips. 

Even Im on the juice. Although its Kale, Spinach and Cucumber in my case!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Whenever somebody gets popped for roids, it's never EVER the first time they've used them. NEVER.

This puts a massive question mark over Andersons career for me. So sad to see even the best fighter of all time could have potentially been cheating his whole career.

The funny thing is, I bet Nick takes more flack for failing due to weed than Anderson does for PEDs.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Killz said:


> Whenever somebody gets popped for roids, it's never EVER the first time they've used them. NEVER.
> 
> This puts a massive question mark over Andersons career for me. So sad to see even the best fighter of all time could have potentially been cheating his whole career.
> 
> *The funny thing is, I bet Nick takes more flack for failing due to weed than Anderson does for PEDs.*


I really doubt that. We all know Diaz is a stoner. It's really a non story other than the fact he can't kick it long enough for a fight... addicted much? Same goes with Jones.

No one (myself included) thought Anderson used PED's. He has one of the most storied careers in the UFC, and now people will always wonder how legitimate it was.

Anderson is the story here.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I really doubt that. We all know Diaz is a stoner. It's really a non story other than the fact he can't kick it long enough for a fight... addicted much? Same goes with Jones.
> 
> No one (myself included) thought Anderson used PED's. He has one of the most storied careers in the UFC, and now people will always wonder how legitimate it was.
> 
> Anderson is the story here.


I really hope you are right.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Painfully disappointed. I'm naively hoping theres some kind of valid explanation... but I doubt it.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Painfully disappointed. I'm naively hoping theres some kind of valid explanation... but I doubt it.


I honestly can't see any type of valid explanation. Even if he comes out and says it was to help the leg break, that is still bullshit. 

There have been plenty of fighters claiming they took roids to help with an injury and nobody ever cut them any slack, Silva should be no different IMO.

So dissapointing.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Killz said:


> I honestly can't see any type of valid explanation. Even if he comes out and says it was to help the leg break, that is still bullshit.
> 
> There have been plenty of fighters claiming they took roids to help with an injury and nobody ever cut them any slack, Silva should be no different IMO.
> 
> So dissapointing.


Not only that, but people will say anything to save face. How do you trust a cheater's word? You use steroids, you abuse the system, and you disrespect your opponent. A person who does this should not have his words trusted, they already broke the trust of the opponents/sport/fans, that should be something that has to be earned back if it's even possible, not given back freely.


----------



## Jase01 (Feb 4, 2015)

first time to test positive in his almost 18-year career. I hope he gets himself on the right track..


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Killz said:


> I honestly can't see any type of valid explanation. Even if he comes out and says it was to help the leg break, that is still bullshit.
> 
> There have been plenty of fighters claiming they took roids to help with an injury and nobody ever cut them any slack, Silva should be no different IMO.
> 
> So dissapointing.


I agree. Like I said, it was a naive sentiment.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

Holy fu*king turdburgling ball bags.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

As far as storylines go this has been a great year for the ufc, he still gets title fight soon as he's back


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

This is all i care about this story:



> An in-competition urine test was also administered on Jan. 31. Silva passed the latter test,


http://www.mmafighting.com/2015/2/3...-tested-positive-for-two-types-of-performance


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

This "sport" is rapidly becoming a big [email protected]#$%g joke.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

DonRifle said:


> Without wanting to invite hate upon myself if I had to bet on it Id say Diaz did more then weed to put on all that extra muscle for this fight. Triathlon is not exactly a muscle building sport.
> 
> Like I said the whole platoon is on the juice! DW is probably on the juice too. albeit for his ear thing :laugh:
> 
> ...


Please stop with the nonsense!

Not every fighter is on roids, most the fighters I know dont use them and Nick is the last guy who would roid.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

DR's got some valid points. If you compare DW, Joe Rogan several years back even to the present they're pretty massive now and same with Lorenzo. Is normal.

Check out the unofficial exclusive mmaforum interview of Anderson Silva. 

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/194665-mma-forum-podcast-joined-studio-ufc-fighters.html


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

AmdM said:


> This is all i care about this story:
> 
> 
> http://www.mmafighting.com/2015/2/3...-tested-positive-for-two-types-of-performance


Yeah, because PEDs taken during training have no effect on the fight, and urine tests are totes reliable.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> DR's got some valid points. If you compare DW, Joe Rogan several years back even to the present they're pretty massive now and same with Lorenzo. Is normal.
> 
> Check out the unofficial exclusive mmaforum interview of Anderson Silva.
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/194665-mma-forum-podcast-joined-studio-ufc-fighters.html


No he really doesn't have a point IMO...

First off who gives two shits about people who are not fighters? Its irreverent and I dont care what they do. Plenty of the drugs on the PED list are legal to consume.

Also Nick is always talking about how PED's are for people who take shortcuts and he's always talking about how other guys train for short term, I really dont think he'd touch a roid.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

slapshot said:


> No he really doesn't have a point IMO...
> 
> First off who gives two shits about people who are not fighters? Its irreverent and I dont care what they do. Plenty of the drugs on the PED list are legal to consume.
> 
> Also Nick is always talking about how PED's are for people who take shortcuts and he's always talking about how other guys train for short term, I really dont think he'd touch a roid.


It's partially in jest.  Just trying to make light of an otherwise unfortunate situation. Is normal?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

slapshot said:


> No he really doesn't have a point IMO...
> 
> First off who gives two shits about people who are not fighters? Its irreverent and I dont care what they do. Plenty of the drugs on the PED list are legal to consume.
> 
> *Also Nick is always talking about how PED's are for people who take shortcuts and he's always talking about how other guys train for short term, I really dont think he'd touch a roid.*


Many people thought the same about Anderson. Just sayin.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Killz said:


> Many people thought the same about Anderson. Just sayin.


Im sure they did but accusing Nick because Silva did and got caught is silly. I think you're roiding kills! You know why ...

Anderson Silva that why! lol


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Please stop with the nonsense!
> 
> Not every fighter is on roids, most the fighters I know dont use them and Nick is the last guy who would roid.


Sure, the guy who smokes weed everyday, the upper class clean as a whistle church going baptists son, is the last guy who would try another drug. Good logic there mon frere!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Sure, the guy who smokes weed everyday, the upper class clean as a whistle church going baptists son, is the last guy who would try another drug. Good logic there mon frere!


I wouldn't class steroids in the same category as recreational drugs like weed.

Weed is not a gateway to D-Bol and wynstral! :laugh:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

slapshot said:


> First off who gives two shits about people who are not fighters? Its irreverent and I dont care what they do. Plenty of the drugs on the PED list are legal to consume.
> 
> .


So if the people running the sport, are on PED's you dont think that sends a bad message to the company employees? 

Joe Rogan who is probably the second most famous non fighting person in the org came out a few weeks ago and said he would fail the test so bad it would be like that thing at the carnival where you slam the hammer to try and ring the bell. 

Check out a pic of DW 20 years ago and check him now and ask yourself where those shoulders came from! 

The whole platoon is on roids!!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

DonRifle said:


> Sure, the guy who smokes weed everyday, the upper class clean as a whistle church going baptists son, is the last guy who would try another drug. Good logic there mon frere!


Because Marijuana and steroids are basically the same thing right..

My logic is flawed while you're on a witch hunt LOL!


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Killz said:


> I wouldn't class steroids in the same category as recreational drugs like weed.
> 
> Weed is not a gateway to D-Bol and wynstral! :laugh:


Aye I dont class it like that either. But trying to say Nick Diaz is that last guy who would do roids has no basis whatsoever! He is currently breaking the law and the rules, whether they be right or wrong. He is a long way from the picture of piety!


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Because Marijuana and steroids are basically the same thing right..
> 
> My logic is flawed while you're on a witch hunt LOL!


They are EXACTLY the same thing! Nothing wrong with a few roids in moderation! :laugh:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

DonRifle said:


> Aye I dont class it like that either. But trying to say Nick Diaz is that last guy who would do roids has no basis whatsoever! He is currently breaking the law and the rules, whether they be right or wrong. He is a long way from the picture of piety!


Thats more of a stretch than accusing a fighter of doing roids because he was in the same fight as the fighter who did them...

whatever you say man lol.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Thats more of a stretch than accusing a fighter of doing roids because he was in the same fight as the fighter who did them...
> 
> whatever you say man lol.


D fight is D fight!!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> So if the people running the sport, are on PED's you dont think that sends a bad message to the company employees?


Not really. If anything, its the norm for bosses to be a law unto themselves. How many of us here have worked for right c*unts? Does that mean we are more likely to be c*unts as well? I would say the majority of working people don't like their bosses, let alone let them influence their lifestyle.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

The only good thing about this is that it raises Nick Diaz further as a folk legend. Being busted for weed makes me love him more and now one can say held his own with a juiced up Anderson Silva. I am sorry for Anderson Silva because he's a lovely guy and it was a nice fairytale return to the octagon. I think it will all be forgiven and forgotten about pretty quick. And it might be a blessing because he's given such a lot of enjoyment and entertainers to us all I would like to see him retire before he ground down with further fights.

As a side point, to me there seems to be a strange cynical non-recognition of PED use. I'm mentioning no names here, but certain fighters that suddenly turns into a wrecking machine beasts and it's like "move along, nothing wrong here".


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sure Anderson roided up to face the almighty WW Nick Diaz, thinking only about overpowering him and having the edge on the cheating department, not to heal his broken leg, no. That would be a total bullshit excuse, pfft... Who would think of that?

And here we have again the one single event proves all from the same haters: "First time Anderson faced an elite striker in Weidman: That proves he wasn't an impressive striker after all", now "Anderson failed a drug test: He must be roiding through his whole career." Jeez, these guys should be applying for a position at NTSB or FBI. Imagine how much time they would save per investigation.

If anybody could be doing it, and even GSP have been accused around here, so even Nick Diaz could have his system cleaned little before his first test. Point is, Anderson was clean in his second blood test, so why bother to even say the fight day urine test is "not that accurate"? Are you serious? It is accurate enough, and why he would start cleaning up to pass a pre fight test and carry on taking shit that wouldn't appear fight day by pure luck?

Both fighters were wrong and the system too, but fight day, one fighter was clean, the other wasn't, so it's extra bull to celebrate Nick Diaz "*high*"(pun intended) courage going against a "roided" Anderson. Not only he did not know about no previous test and Anderson wasn't elevated on nothing fight day. A lot of trolls trolling as usual, not caring about getting closer to the real story we can.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Anderson has this effect on people. He gets a pass. Alright, he doesn't, but what are we gonna do. Sometimes people need to loosen up. I'm not gonna hate on the guy cuz this happens coincidentally with his come back fight. Granted it certainly diminishes, maybe tarnishes, and to some extreme extent 'completely taints' his legacy. I get it, people are gonna hate, some will turn, and others' will continue to support. So he failed, fine em, suspend em, and let him man up and tell his side of the story. Guess I've dealt with SOOO many problems in my career that this is pretty innoucuous. I'll tell you what pisses me off...Vevo ads on Youtube. Thank goodness for adblock.


----------



## gigogreco (Nov 10, 2010)

Killer_Z said:


> For me, this factors into a different concern I have had with the UFC for quite some time ......I am finding it more and more difficult to find a fighter that I truly love amongst today's fighters. The UFC is desperate for some universal fan favorite fighters, and this hurts them even more so.
> 
> The following are fighters that were insanely loved, but are now retired or on a heavy decline in their career:
> 
> ...


Good question.

To me, it a matter of being forced fed by the ufc, instead of fighters going about it more in a naturalk way.

Let jon jones be a troll, let him do his coke in the weekends and let him live his life. Let me, for myself, judge a fighter, dont force nonsensical hype, dont make it a show, make it about the fighters.

The names you mentioned abouve, they are froman era with a little less hype and showmanship.

Let fighters be racist, let them be volatile and spiteful, i dont care. Dont pick their personalities for them, in an wwe kinda way. Let themshow their personality. Thats why the diaz´s are loved, because they are true themselves. They dont give a **** about hyping a fight or being hyped themselves, they just wanna fight. All across society, there is a tendency for perfection and if someone does something wrong, they are crisified in a heartbeat. The diazs represent a mental rebellion against this, against this puritan monster and that is waht society has become. The ufc is a replica of this. 

If they say something stupid, fired! Said something racist in their teens, will never et a contract. Speak out, fired. Oh and whup ti do a uniform is presented. So now they have to be al ike, think a like and look a like. You cant create stars in such an enviroment.

I´ll use TUF as an example. How much training do you see? how much of the SHOW, is actually about what they go through and the actual fight?

We are served with coaches that feud a bit, cast members who argue with their own team , the other team or the coaches.

Its becoming less about the fighters and more about the show. Its more about the ufc as a brand, then it is about the fighter and the sport in itself.

In regards to this topic of peds and recreational drugs, there has to be a seperation. I have no problem with recreational drug use. As long as its not a PED. So i have no problem with nick and his positive test, that is just weed, but anderson ruining his legacy is kinda sad. 

I remember thinking, holy shit anderson took out a roided sonnen. Not only a stylistic difficult fight, but also while being at a huge disadvantage, as a result of sonnens ped use. Now im wondering, how many times anderson used before and if he has used his entire life.

He simply cant be in the picture, when we are discussing the greatest of all time. I cant have a roid user being the greatest ever, in the greatest sport ever. So much for leaving on a high anderson, the only one who left on a high was apparently nick


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

He just used PED to come back as soon as possible. He got off to late and pissed hot, was clean fight night. Nothing more, nothing less. Once you use PED you are never natural, you are just OFF. imho

Honestly I think if you dont invest a lot of money into testing you always have a lot of guys using it. There is no way around it. PEDs work thats why ppl using them.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Both fighters were wrong and the system too, but fight day, one fighter was clean, the other wasn't, so it's extra bull to celebrate Nick Diaz "*high*"(pun intended) courage going against a "roided" Anderson. Not only he did not know about no previous test and Anderson wasn't elevated on nothing fight day. A lot of trolls trolling as usual, not caring about getting closer to the real story we can.



I'm not an expert but forgive me for saying this if I'm wrong. But I understood that steroids are generally used during the intense training quite away before the fight, to increase strength speed and endurance and enable more intense training. When these gains are made, fighters then cycle off the steroids so they pass the pre-and post fight drug tests. Before random testing it was virtually unheard of to get caught for steroids unless the fight of messed up their steroid cycle taper. The fact that Anderson Silva passed a test after the fight that was clean means totally 1,000,000% nothing if he failed an earlier test for steroids. To suggest that he was the clean fighter on the night next to Nick Diaz is in my opinion total and complete madness. And terrible false propaganda.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Not really. If anything, its the norm for bosses to be a law unto themselves. How many of us here have worked for right c*unts? Does that mean we are more likely to be c*unts as well? I would say the majority of working people don't like their bosses, let alone let them influence their lifestyle.


Sure but really everybody in a company should have to play by the same rules if you are trying to build a efficient streamlined money making machine. Otherwise things go wrong one way or another!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Anteries said:


> I'm not an expert but forgive me for saying this if I'm wrong. But I understood that steroids are generally used during the intense training quite away before the fight, to increase strength speed and endurance and enable more intense training. When these gains are made, fighters then cycle off the steroids so they pass the pre-and post fight drug tests. Before random testing it was virtually unheard of to get caught for steroids unless the fight of messed up their steroid cycle taper. The fact that Anderson Silva passed a test after the fight that was clean means totally 1,000,000% nothing if he failed an earlier test for steroids. To suggest that he was the clean fighter on the night next to Nick Diaz is in my opinion total and complete madness. And terrible false propaganda.


Pretty much this. You can run 10 or 12 week cycles during training camp and push your body beyond what you could normally do. You can jump off cycle within a week or two of fight night and have clean pee, while still retaining all of the muscular and endurance benefits. However your natural test levels are drastically lower than normal and your estrogen levels significantly higher, so its not uncommon to have test results with low T indicate steroid use, rather than showing an excess of exogenous T.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Anderson Silva on steroids: said:


> “When the guys test for the steroids, (they should have) no more fights,” Silva said. “When you use the steroids, you use them for a long time. When you use the steroids for a long time, you have a problem. It’s a drug and it’s not good for the sport.”


http://mmajunkie.com/2014/10/ufcs-anderson-silva-positive-steroid-tests-should-mean-no-more-fights

But surely Anderson only did it this one time... :laugh:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Sure but really everybody in a company should have to play by the same rules if you are trying to build a efficient streamlined money making machine. Otherwise things go wrong one way or another!


In an ideal world, I agree.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Any big Silva fans who are realists out there?

I've read it all here. We have guys talking about Dana and Lorenzo using roids, like that is news, or matters.

We got guys saying "well he took it to come back from injury". As if half the roster isn't injured right now. As if Dom Cruz isn't coming back from what is it? 12 blown out knees now? As if Big Nog hasn't had his arm broke off. How sad is it that "fans" are justifying this as "he was coming off a broke leg!!!!" "He used it to come back from injury". As if that makes a difference at all. How pathetic.

Then we got a few mocking Diaz like maybe he is on them. When he took the same tests. When he has always stated he puts on mass easy and walks around at 200 anyway. When he has been tested more than the average. 

Then we got guys who basically tell us they know this was the only time Anderson ever started using PEDS. Like they have some elite source of knowledge inside his career. 

Anyone else fails a test like this and 90% here automatically claim they have been on them for years. 

So Anderson put his GOAT legacy on the line in order to come back for a non-title fight sooner. The handful of months it perhaps sped up being able to get back out there was worth tarnishing such an accomplished career? Said he wanted out at 35 but stayed until 40 to do roids. He is either dumber than Bones or this isn't the first time he has tried PEDs. 

What a hypocrite too.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Any big Silva fans who are realists out there?
> 
> I've read it all here. We have guys talking about Dana and Lorenzo using roids, like that is news, or matters.
> 
> ...


Climb down off the horse for a second Jonny!

Ive stated many times in the last few years that I think the majority of fighters are on roids. In my opinion its the odd fighter here and there that isn't. I'll stick by that, and with people constantly getting popped for roids, coming off cycles that they thought they were clever enough to get right and avoid tests it further highlights the issue as an epidemic when the likes of AS is getting popped. A couple of weeks ago the other GOAT JJ had very suspicious levels in his body but wasn't popped, but most likely he was using something. 
Dominic Cruz you say? How the f*** would you know what he is using and not using to come back from his horrible injuries? Innocent until proven guilty is it when it is clear that so many of the roster is using or has used. 

If you were a pro fighter getting f****** up every day in sparring and your body racked with pain and injuries, do you think you would adopt your holier then thou attitude of staying clean? You'd think twice about it thats for sure. 
It's all well and good being anti roids and pious about this shit, but get your leg split in two and see how you feel about it then...

And finally on corporate level, if you put a management consultant in the UFC and asked them to help you stop this problem in the organisation with so many of its employees, do you think he'd say to the lads ah yeah keep juicing, keep smoking weed, do whatever the funk you want since you dont compete, its doesn't matter what example you set to the lower employees about whats acceptable and whats not. 
Like Sooj says in a perfect world that would be the case where the orgs people all play by the same rules, it may not be reality but thats what they should be setting out to achieve. 
You want a clean sport? Start at the top, work your way down.


----------



## gigogreco (Nov 10, 2010)

Anteries said:


> I'm not an expert but forgive me for saying this if I'm wrong. But I understood that steroids are generally used during the intense training quite away before the fight, to increase strength speed and endurance and enable more intense training. When these gains are made, fighters then cycle off the steroids so they pass the pre-and post fight drug tests. Before random testing it was virtually unheard of to get caught for steroids unless the fight of messed up their steroid cycle taper. The fact that Anderson Silva passed a test after the fight that was clean means totally 1,000,000% nothing if he failed an earlier test for steroids. To suggest that he was the clean fighter on the night next to Nick Diaz is in my opinion total and complete madness. And terrible false propaganda.


yor are 100% correct.

Anteries naturally benches 200, uses peds for 8-12 weeks and benches 300. Stops taking the peds and cycle them out. Loses some strenght, but is now clean an able to bench 250.

You´d be weaker then the completely roided up you, but still much better the the completely natural you.

This is actually how it works. Its not like you stop using and in an instant go back to benching 200.

To argue otherwise, would show how uneducated a person is in relation to how our bodies work. This isnt just for strenght purposes, these improvements can also be done to our cardio vascular system. you´d just use a different ped.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Really disappointing to hear this about Silva. I'm actually speechless, I think im going to take a break from MMA. Hard to support cheaters.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Fails an OOC test and the UFC still lets him fight, what a complete and utter clown show the UFC is. There is absolutely no ******* point in having OOC tests unless you do something with the results. lol.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Any big Silva fans who are realists out there?
> 
> I've read it all here. We have guys talking about Dana and Lorenzo using roids, like that is news, or matters.
> 
> ...


The mentioning of DW & Lorenzo using it was partially out of jest. I'm not an expert, but my thinking was that doctor/trainers recommended it to assist in his comeback one way or another. Did he use it from day 1...who knows. I'm still a fan and it doesn't change much.

I do see one interesting correlation...Wandy, Hendo, & Vitor are all on it and they're 35+ and have been fighting for two decades. We'll see how it plays out. For now I'm not losing any sleep.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I am completely shocked and deeply saddened. Anderson is one of my heroes and one of the fighter I truly believed would never take PEDs. I really hope this comes back a false positive or it turns out he was prescribed them months earlier for recovery and there just tiny traces left. If not I honestly don't know what to think. If I can't trust Anderson can I trust GSP? 

Maybe this is why Dana was staring so angrily at Anderson during the weigh in. 

Really hope this is a mistake. Say it ain't so, Anderson?


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Drogo said:


> Fails an OOC test and the UFC still lets him fight, what a complete and utter clown show the UFC is. There is absolutely no ******* point in having OOC tests unless you do something with the results. lol.


Comes back to my point about the organisation as a whole. If you want a clean sport everybody needs to be clean, from the CEO, the fighters to the cutman. Otherwise its acceptable. What message does it send if the fighter knows he can get popped a month before he fights but his boss will still let him fight? 

Lance Armstrong said the other day would he do the same thing again if he had the choice, about taking roids , he just wouldn't do the lies and the threats. Because the whole lot of them were on it, and the people at the top of the sport were involved as well, and involved in cover ups, secret payments and what not. 

Now its not possible anymore in cycling because they aggressively changed the sport and got rid of the corrupt guy at the top of the sport (an Irishman :laugh: ) and they made everyone play by the same set of rules.


----------



## Goat Man (Oct 19, 2007)

Diaz? Not surprised by it. Stupid, of course. 

Silva, on the other hand? Huge disappointment.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

This just in! GSP officially the true, undisputed GOAT!


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Maybe this is the UFC's way of ensuring he won't be sponsored by Nike for too much longer...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

.....wow. 

When I finally quit laughing I realized that I don't think any less of Anderson. Didn't like him anyway and this is the reality of mma. It's hard to be surprised or upset.

I'd just like to point out that it was *stoned* nick Diaz that clowned the *juiced up* goat.

who's the goat now?


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Lol.....even more of a freak show than I thought. I'd like to see what UFC has to say to this one.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Anderson denies using saying he wouldn't want to tarnish his image. Even if a miracle happens and it was a false positive his rep has already been shat on.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

The Best Around said:


> Lol.....even more of a freak show than I thought. I'd like to see what UFC has to say to this one.


You can bet your bottom dollar the PR consultants are preparing a damage limitation corporate response as we speak. "Crisis Management". It will come soon, its a lot trickier this time then the John Jones response though!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Anteries said:


> I'm not an expert but forgive me for saying this if I'm wrong. But I understood that steroids are generally used during the intense training quite away before the fight, to increase strength speed and endurance and enable more intense training. When these gains are made, fighters then cycle off the steroids so they pass the pre-and post fight drug tests. Before random testing it was virtually unheard of to get caught for steroids unless the fight of messed up their steroid cycle taper. The fact that Anderson Silva passed a test after the fight that was clean means totally 1,000,000% nothing if he failed an earlier test for steroids. To suggest that he was the clean fighter on the night next to Nick Diaz is in my opinion total and complete madness. And terrible false propaganda.


I know. You are completely correct. I used the word "clean" to highlight Nick Diaz failed fight night too.
As I said in my first post, I am convinced Anderson took everything he could to come back from his injury and messed up cycling it off.

It is ridiculous though, people ignoring the only and 1st time he was popped was coming from this terrible injury and very possible that was the reason they screwed up the dead line of the cycle. Lets not be upset the guy fail a test, as that wouldn't be bad enough, lets just assume he was a roider from day one.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I know. You are completely correct. I used the word "clean" to highlight Nick Diaz failed fight night too.
> As I said in my first post, I am convinced Anderson took everything he could to come back from his injury and messed up cycling it off.
> 
> It is ridiculous though, people ignoring the only and 1st time he was popped was coming from this terrible injury and very possible that was the reason they screwed up the dead line of the cycle. Lets not be upset the guy fail a test, as that wouldn't be bad enough, lets just assume he was a roider from day one.


Alistair Overeem only failed 1 drug test. 

Everyone accuses him of roiding from day one. Don't see how Anderson is exempt from the same accusations just cos he broke his leg. An injury is not an excuse to cheat. 

Can't believe you are trying to give Anderson a pass on this just because he messed up a cycle and got caught.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Killz said:


> Alistair Overeem only failed 1 drug test.
> 
> Everyone accuses him of roiding from day one. Don't see how Anderson is exempt from the same accusations just cos he broke his leg. An injury is not an excuse to cheat.
> 
> Can't believe you are trying to give Anderson a pass on this just because he messed up a cycle and got caught.


Not saying he has or hasn't been but you have to know Reem and Silva are entirely different. Overeem dodged tests in the past, put on an insane amount of muscle for years and then lost it all once he popped.

Silva doesn't have any of those things. Again not saying I know whether or not he was or wasn't doing it in the past, but it was made pretty clear for Overeem.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Not saying he has or hasn't been but you have to know Reem and Silva are entirely different. Overeem dodged tests in the past, put on an insane amount of muscle for years and then lost it all once he popped.
> 
> Silva doesn't have any of those things. Again not saying I know whether or not he was or wasn't doing it in the past, but it was made pretty clear for Overeem.


Probably a bad example on my part but the jist remains the same.

There will now always be a doubt on how good Silva was (is) now that he has been caught cheating.... at least for me anyway.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Killz said:


> Alistair Overeem only failed 1 drug test.
> 
> Everyone accuses him of roiding from day one. Don't see how Anderson is exempt from the same accusations just cos he broke his leg. An injury is not an excuse to cheat.
> 
> Can't believe you are trying to give Anderson a pass on this just because he messed up a cycle and got caught.


Your arguments are childishly messed up here.

First. I am not giving Anderson no pass, unless you have lost the ability to read. I am, as always, trying to figure out what exactly happened, far, far away from defending his attitude and also not climbing on the clueless boat assuming he always has been a roider.

I don't even know what the rules say about the use of banned substances while recovering from any injury and I know everyone take plenty, but he obviously busted the dead line.

The guy failed. Period. Now you assuming he is a long time roider because Overeem was caught only once too so that should be enough is laughable. What one thing has to do with the other? 

Anderson or anybody are not exempted from any stupid accusations from keyboard warriors of the world. As always, there's a lot of noise and interference and little facts to be discussed, because people are too busy bashing the situation.

Point is, if Anderson Silva is indeed the long time roider many are claiming here without proof of that, so it is all over. EVERYBODY has an asterisk now. Everybody, as he was considered one of the cleanest fighters in MMA and wasn't only me who never saw that coming, *not even his haters* did suggest he only could be taking PEDs to recover so fast the way he did from that impressive fracture to be fighting again.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Your arguments are childishly messed up here.
> 
> First. I am not giving Anderson no pass, unless you have lost the ability to read. I am, as always, trying to figure out what exactly happened, far, far away from defending his attitude and also not climbing on the clueless boat assuming he always has been a roider.
> 
> ...


I have a simple question for you. Let's assume Dominick Cruiz, GSP, Big Nog and all the other fighters who have had injuries, used steroids to heal quicker and pack on muscle mass while they were recovering, would you have been okay with it?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

MagiK11 said:


> I have a simple question for you. Let's assume Dominick Cruiz, GSP, Big Nog and all the other fighters who have had injuries, used steroids to heal quicker and pack on muscle mass while they were recovering, would you have been okay with it?


Do I look being okay with what is going on right now? Are you using Killz glasses or what?


----------



## gigogreco (Nov 10, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I know. You are completely correct. I used the word "clean" to highlight Nick Diaz failed fight night too.
> As I said in my first post, I am convinced Anderson took everything he could to come back from his injury and messed up cycling it off.
> 
> It is ridiculous though, people ignoring the only and 1st time he was popped was coming from this terrible injury and very possible that was the reason they screwed up the dead line of the cycle. Lets not be upset the guy fail a test, as that wouldn't be bad enough, lets just assume he was a roider from day one.


are you in denial or something?

how about when he fought with a bad ankle in pride, did he feel the need then?

what about against chael and with his hurt rib?

you cant just pick and chose.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

gigogreco said:


> are you in denial or something?
> 
> how about when he fought with a bad ankle in pride, did he feel the need then?
> 
> ...


Sorry, no freaking idea what you are talking about. Seriously, rephrase what you want to know from me.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Anderson should be stripped of all his accolades. He is no different than Lance Armstrong.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Climb down off the horse for a second Jonny!
> 
> Ive stated many times in the last few years that I think the majority of fighters are on roids. In my opinion its the odd fighter here and there that isn't. I'll stick by that, and with people constantly getting popped for roids, coming off cycles that they thought they were clever enough to get right and avoid tests it further highlights the issue as an epidemic when the likes of AS is getting popped. A couple of weeks ago the other GOAT JJ had very suspicious levels in his body but wasn't popped, but most likely he was using something.
> Dominic Cruz you say? How the f*** would you know what he is using and not using to come back from his horrible injuries? Innocent until proven guilty is it when it is clear that so many of the roster is using or has used.
> ...


We just differ in opinions. 

You accept roids in MMA because probably a sizeable amount of fighters have used. 

I don't accept roids in MMA and respect the few that most likely never used in their lives. I especially don't respect when you talk about integrity, PEDS, Bones Nose....then you turn around and pop. Hence, how I shit all over Bones for acting like some holy true martial artist Christian role model then crashes his car drunk with young girls not his "fiancé" or "mother of children" in the car with him. 

We just differ in how we see roids. 

Still no clue what you are talking about with Dana and Co. They don't get tested for roids. No one can prove they are one roids. What is your point? So you think Dana should get tested for roids? Or am I reading this wrong? haha. But lets blame Dana White for ANderson popping for roids.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Do I look being okay with what is going on right now? Are you using Killz glasses or what?


It was a question, and your character is beginning to show, because instead of answering the question, you regress to insults. Almost as sad as your boy cheating.


----------



## rodolfo (Jan 28, 2014)

You guys are delusional if you think that any of your idols don't use anything to enhance perfomance. They all do it, the muscles and weight cutting are not natural. Silva just got caught or forgot to pay someone of the brotherhood.


----------



## gigogreco (Nov 10, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Sorry, no freaking idea what you are talking about. Seriously, rephrase what you want to know from me.



You want to call this a one off, claim that his injury is the reason and therefore he hasnt used before.

So im saying, if he used peds because of his injury against nick, shouldnt we assume that he used in other fights, where he had injuries too?

he fought injured in pride and against chael.

Its your claim, that he only used due to an injury, so im saying you cant pick and chose between other fights where he was injured and this one.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

MagiK11 said:


> It was a question, and your character is beginning to show, because instead of answering the question, you regress to insults. Almost as sad as your boy cheating.


Hey, I am sorry man. I was upset because I took your question as it was already implying I was okay with what Anderson did, the same thing Killz just did minutes before.
But all right. Go ahead and judge my whole character based on a single retort I gave to you too.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> We just differ in opinions.
> 
> You accept roids in MMA because probably a sizeable amount of fighters have used.
> 
> ...


Yes we differ on our opinions on roids.

Regards to the last point, I just feel like there is an almost cowboy mentality in the top brass of the UFC. Don't get me wrong, this can be kind of cool, I love joe rogans podcast, I dont care if him Dana and lorenzo are taking HGH once a week or month or whatever. But from a purely business standpoint being cowboys doesn't fly anymore. Theres too much media attention, the sport is too big. Hence recent legal issues, culinary union problems and so on. 

I think you would agree that the UFC has hired someone in the last few years to clean things up, either a PR firm or a mgt consultancy firm - highlighted by the fact DW is withdrawing from the front a lot now, they have their code of conduct and everything is much more by the book . This roid issue is just another thing in the organisational culture of the UFC that needs to be fixed. 
DW can't be seen to condone roids. He can't let fights happen when he knows the guys been popped, just so he can make money. He just done it twice in a row, although JJ was a slightly different drug issue.
If he is taking X,Y and Z himself, like Joe freely admits to doing, it has to stop because it doesn't fit with the integrity of the sport he is the leader of. It doesn't fit the future image of the sport, let alone the current. 

I love all those guys, I respect them for building the sport to where it is today. But they need to corporate up now and roll out a proper culture for the organisation. I think we've seen in the last year the UFC is perfectly capable of motoring on with less Dana White, and more Anik and the Anik lookalike. Clean cut, nice speaking public relations dreams. Thats the reality of where the org needs to be and where it needs to go. Its on the way, but this thing just highlights theres plenty of road left to travel before they get it right


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

gigogreco said:


> You want to call this a one off, claim that his injury is the reason and therefore he hasnt used before.
> 
> So im saying, if he used peds because of his injury against nick, shouldnt we assume that he used in other fights, where he had injuries too?
> 
> ...


Ok. He was popped now, so I know he was cheating. He wasn't popped before, so I don't know if he was cheating.

It's a war of assumptions, but what we need is evidences and circunstances. Will I bet my house Anderson always been a clean fighter? Hell, no. But the point is he is about to be 40 and never got popped before.
Everybody starts someday for whatever reason. He never been popped before and now he displays incredible beyond human healing capacity coming from what he did. It is, IMO, far more reasonable he juiced to get back to action asap rather than being a cheater for his whole career.

The fact is catastrophe for the whole sport. If he indeed always did that, NOBODY else is asterisk free no more.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Your arguments are childishly messed up here.
> 
> First. I am not giving Anderson no pass, unless you have lost the ability to read. I am, as always, trying to figure out what exactly happened, far, far away from defending his attitude and also not climbing on the clueless boat assuming he always has been a roider.
> 
> ...



You have this position that their is no "proof" that Andersons been cheating this whole time. I would say he got busted from drugs used for cycling on and off the juice, and other guys from his camp got busted with the same drugs. That's damning proof.

At this point I don't think it's fair to say Anderson Silva just cheated this one time, or that Anderson Silva's entire career is fraudulent, I think at this point we should question if Anderson Silva pushed drugs onto weaker fighters like Kevin Casey and Brian Ortega. 

I think we now know that the only logical conclusion is that Brock Lesnar is greater than Anderson Silva. Because Brock never cheated, and Anderson did. Brock never corrupted these poor young Blackhouse fighters that only looked up to their fraud of a teacher, Anderson Silva. When Brock almost died (not due to his own stupidity) he came back not against a blown up high as a mutherflucker formerly retired Nick Diaz. He came back against a monster an undefeated champion who finished every fight in the first round.

So as Anderson slinks into the shadows never to be heard from again I welcome all of his poor sad fanboys to get on a different bandwagon. The bandwagon of a legend clearly greater than Anderson Silvas as it was real not no fake drug shit like Silva.










Brock will welcome you all into his big clean natural heart. And he's coming back so you can all pretend you were Brock fans all along.










2015 SUMMER OF BROCK


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

^^^^^ You certainly would fail a drug test right now.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> ^^^^^ You certainly would fail a drug test right now.


No less crazy than Anderson Silva being a *CHEAT* and *DRUG PUSHER* on smaller fighters that looked up to him.

C'mon MMA-Sportsman abandon that fraud Anderson Silva, join us on the 100% clean all natural Brock Lesnar express









*
We'd love to have you. I'm going to push Brocks love on you like Anderson pushed Drostanolone on Brian Ortega.*


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Yes we differ on our opinions on roids.
> 
> Regards to the last point, I just feel like there is an almost cowboy mentality in the top brass of the UFC. Don't get me wrong, this can be kind of cool, I love joe rogans podcast, I dont care if him Dana and lorenzo are taking HGH once a week or month or whatever. But from a purely business standpoint being cowboys doesn't fly anymore. Theres too much media attention, the sport is too big. Hence recent legal issues, culinary union problems and so on.
> 
> ...


Oh I agree. I have always been of the opinion that MMA....well really the UFC isn't a real sport more of a hybrid of Sports Entertainment. The top is ran in a cowboy wild west tone even still today. (I think Dana has toned down since the lawsuit) But that is what it is. That is reality. UFC isn't going to blend into traditional sports in America over night or even within a few years. 

But lets not use that as some finger to point or blame share here. Anderson is a 40 year old Martial Artist of the highest level, sponsored by the highest brands, made some of the most money off MMA, fought everywhere.....A guy like him should in no way be influenced by the top of the UFC. Using roids is an individual integrity sort of thing. You cheat or you don't. You stoop or you don't. 

Man, in a time of Bones antics, War machine, Grispi, Miller, McKenzitine...they cant even get a big time PPV to turn out clean and without negative pub. They jinxed themselves with the whole TIME IS NOW slogans.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

rodolfo said:


> You guys are delusional if you think that any of your idols don't use anything to enhance perfomance. They all do it, the muscles and weight cutting are not natural. Silva just got caught or forgot to pay someone of the brotherhood.


I call bullshit on that, there are fighters who actually respect themselves and the sport. But hey let's blame every fighter out there because that's the easy thing to do instead of the UFC's lies and corruption that has tainted MMA.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Man, I hate drugs too and want them all cleaned up, no exceptions.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Yeah cause taking pictures over a 20 year period of time at different angles is exactly the same and being CAUGHT USING STEROIDS.

Which is why we live in a world of Giants



















Anderson Silva is the Bill Cosby of MMA, and once we rid his drug peddling butt out of the sport than it can be open clean natural fighters...like BROCK LESNAR.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow, Anderson testing positive with PEDs was unexpected. Nick getting popped for weed, you'd almost be more surprised if he wasn't. However, times like these it's too easy to bring up JBJ references, but seriously, how do you not?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow, you exposed me, john. Those were 20 years apar pictures, oh no, but wait, you are using photo tricks in your pictures too, hu hu, I got you too. :confused02:

Man, it' all as silly as you throwing all these unsubstanciated claims you are about Anderson. Not satysfied with the bad moment, you want more, even when you have zero proof of shit, typical hater.

PS: LOL about different angles. As the guy wouldn't be the monster he became from any.. Hahaha


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Wow, you exposed me, john. Those were 20 years apar pictures, oh no, but wait, you are using photo tricks in your pictures too, hu hu, I got you too. :confused02:
> 
> Man, it' all as silly as you throwing all these unsubstanciated claims you are about Anderson. Not satysfied with the bad moment, you want more, even when you have zero proof of shit, typical hater.


This isn't about hate..it's about love. We would love for you to join us on Brock's return campaign. I know it's hard finding out that your personal hero is a dirty no good cheat who likely corrupted many other fighters. But he's gone now, and Brocks coming back. And we the Brock Lesnar fan faithful welcome you.

We aren't like those nasty Germans who crushed Brazil 7-1 in the world cup. Chin up little fella, We want you to embrace an actual legend in the sport, a man you can look up to. A man who's hardest drug he ever took was deer meat and Coor's light. 

I mean I worry for you....being influenced by Anderson. Just promise me you won't accept any pills from Anderson.

So come on kid ditch that zero Anderson Silva and get with the returning, conquering HERO brock lesnar.

2015 SUMMER OF BROCK


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes the UFC should bring back Brock, it will fix everything and clean up the UFC's tarnished image. This is exactly what MMA needs right now, more WWE.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

John8204 said:


> This isn't about hate..it's about love. We would love for you to join us on Brock's return campaign. I know it's hard finding out that your personal hero is a dirty no good cheat who likely corrupted many other fighters. But he's gone now, and Brocks coming back. And we the Brock Lesnar fan faithful welcome you.
> 
> We aren't like those nasty Germans who crushed Brazil 7-1 in the world cup. Chin up little fella, We want you to embrace an actual legend in the sport, a man you can look up to. A man who's hardest drug he ever took was deer meat and Coor's light.
> 
> ...


1- Yes, I am very disappointed with Anderson.
2- Your speculation on him pushing drugs to his students is good way of picking on me and I accept all this trash with a smile, but if you are somehow being serious, that would be borderline trollish.
3- I like some Brock Lesnar myself and would love to see him back too, so there's no struggle here.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Hey, I am sorry man. I was upset because I took your question as it was already implying I was okay with what Anderson did, the same thing Killz just did minutes before.
> But all right. Go ahead and judge my whole character based on a single retort I gave to you too.


Sorry as well. Your comment just got under my skin. It's all good.


----------



## gigogreco (Nov 10, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Ok. He was popped now, so I know he was cheating. He wasn't popped before, so I don't know if he was cheating.
> 
> It's a war of assumptions, but what we need is evidences and circunstances. Will I bet my house Anderson always been a clean fighter? Hell, no. But the point is he is about to be 40 and never got popped before.
> Everybody starts someday for whatever reason. He never been popped before and now he displays incredible beyond human healing capacity coming from what he did. It is, IMO, far more reasonable he juiced to get back to action asap rather than being a cheater for his whole career.
> ...



Its public knowledge, that anderson fought injured before. Heck i remember a brazilian army of posters on here, claiming that his victory over sonnen - while injured - was the greatest thing since sliced bread. 

Using his injury to cement his greatness, such a fight - with andersons recents actions in mind - cant not have a huge amount of suspicion around it.

Diaz was a big fight, but the title fight against sonnen was much bigger. He was injured against sonnen, he was injured prior to diaz and had time to heal, but came in using peds.

There were more incentive to dope vs sonnen, so no, its not reasonable to think, that this is his first and only wrong doing.


----------



## log (Jul 19, 2010)

well, Anderson has denied using. I will wait and see how this pans out. Reserving judgement for now.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

MagiK11 said:


> Sorry as well. Your comment just got under my skin. It's all good.


I'll take the opportunity to apologize to Killz as well. I am still in shock, you all must wonder. :sad03:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> 2- Your speculation on him pushing drugs to his students is good way of picking on me and I accept all this trash with a smile, but if you are somehow being serious, that would be borderline trollish.





MMA-Sportsman said:


> I'll take the opportunity to apologize to Killz as well. I am still in shock, you all must wonder. :sad03:


We know this is hard for you. You Silva fans put him up on the highest pedestal, any criticism was an affront to the man. And a part of my really empathizes with you, but while you are looking for ways to mitigate this positive test and shift the focus to others you need to look at the other extremes.

He could just have been caught up in this...twice, might have been a hard decision for him to come back from injury...or the samples could have been tainted. And you can think that...that is one extreme, but you have to realize that their is another extreme. It's possible that he's been cheating his entire career, he could be the guy pushing drugs on his training partners and students. 

It's all speculation right now, the facts are he tested positive for a very serious steroid and moderate one.

Just start thinking of an exit strategy, and don't treat any fighter like they are gods gift to the sport...unless it's Brock Lesnar...or Cody McKenzie..or Rob Emerson those men will never let you down.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

John8204 said:


> We know this is hard for you. You Silva fans put him up on the highest pedestal, any criticism was an affront to the man. And a part of my really empathizes with you, but while you are looking for ways to mitigate this positive test and shift the focus to others you need to look at the other extremes.
> 
> He could just have been caught up in this...twice, might have been a hard decision for him to come back from injury...or the samples could have been tainted. And you can think that...that is one extreme, but you have to realize that their is another extreme. It's possible that he's been cheating his entire career, he could be the guy pushing drugs on his training partners and students.
> 
> ...


LOL, right. I have considered all the possibilities, but don't "you Silva fans" me, as I have posted more negative facts about him I care to remember, not like CP about Sonnen/GSP or jonnyg about the Diaz bros.

Hey, I just brought to you he'd been knocked out in training for real. I won't protect nobody from no heat.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

John8204 said:


> We know this is hard for you. You Silva fans put him up on the highest pedestal, any criticism was an affront to the man. And a part of my really empathizes with you, but while you are looking for ways to mitigate this positive test and shift the focus to others you need to look at the other extremes.
> 
> He could just have been caught up in this...twice, might have been a hard decision for him to come back from injury...or the samples could have been tainted. And you can think that...that is one extreme, but you have to realize that their is another extreme. It's possible that he's been cheating his entire career, he could be the guy pushing drugs on his training partners and students.
> 
> ...


In my capacity as sports nerd, I would like to point out that putting _any_ athlete on a pedestal is probably a bad idea.

These days I get a little bit sad every time Tim Duncan has a 20/10 game. I don't _believe_ he's juicing, but I can't shake the suspicion either.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

I've ALWAYS been sure Anderson was a fake-humble fighter with some thing to hide (though even I didn't expect him to cheat like this).

I knew karma was coming for Anderson, but I didn't expect it to all happen this suddenly and hard. First the brutal leg break, now his career and legacy heavily tainted. 

As far as I'm concerned, he had all of this coming. Even for high status athlete demi-gods like Anderson, you can't escape karma or the laws of nature.

Farewell Anderson, good luck in life.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I'll take the opportunity to apologize to Killz as well. I am still in shock, you all must wonder. :sad03:


Good lad :thumb02:


Must suck to be a hardcore Anderson fan right now.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Killz said:


> Good lad :thumb02:
> 
> 
> Must suck to be a hardcore Anderson fan right now.


It really does.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

His son has apparently stated it's a rumour. 

Feel bad that the kid got dragged into this and he'll likely see his Dad differently very soon.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

K R Y said:


> he'll likely see his Dad differently very soon.


What would you think if all the welsh rugby team got popped for roids? 

A number of senior people have gone public saying that roids are rife in rugby, a french player saying there is as much in rugby as there was in the tour de france. Would you look at them all as lesser men, or would you take into consideration that its endemic in the sport and just part of the game?

A former international coach quoted recently to a paper

‘I’m sure there was the odd player taking drugs before the sport went professional,’ said the former coach. ‘But what I found abhorrent was the institutionalised drug-taking that came in in the professional era.
‘Players are being told to bulk up, and it’s being spelled out to them in no uncertain terms that the way to bulk up is to take drugs.
‘You can’t become as big as the players are becoming without a serious amount of drug-taking. Once a core of players take drugs, get bigger and win places, *the only way other players can compete is by taking drugs too*. It’s a problem that has engulfed the sport and I wanted no part of it. Be assured, you don’t get a physique like a modern-day rugby player by eating grilled fish and doing press-ups.’


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ru...oss-admits-realise-s-issue-addressing-it.html


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

DonRifle said:


> What would you think if all the welsh rugby team got popped for roids?
> 
> A number of senior people have gone public saying that roids are rife in rugby, a french player saying there is as much in rugby as there was in the tour de france. Would you look at them all as lesser men, or would you take into consideration that its endemic in the sport and just part of the game?
> 
> ...


Not sure about what KRY would say, but I'd say that the sport is full of pathetic cheaters and that you can't take the sport seriously anymore. All a person can do is watch and hope the fighters are clean. Some get popped, some don't, and some fight completely clean I'm sure.

Get rid of the cheaters, keep the ones we know are clean, and move forward and hope for the best. Otherwise, if you believe everyone or most people are roid heads, you might as well not even watch the sport anymore, or I should say I might not watch the sport anymore as I can't speak for anyone else on how they feel about it.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

M.C said:


> Not sure about what KRY would say, but I'd say that the sport is full of pathetic cheaters and that you can't take the sport seriously anymore. All a person can do is watch and hope the fighters are clean. Some get popped, some don't, and some fight completely clean I'm sure.
> 
> Get rid of the cheaters, keep the ones we know are clean, and move forward and hope for the best. Otherwise, if you believe everyone or most people are roid heads, you might as well not even watch the sport anymore, or I should say I might not watch the sport anymore as I can't speak for anyone else on how they feel about it.


Ive decided to adopt the attitude in the last few years not to get upset about it. Because if I do, its just going to make me less happy, and take away my enjoyment of whatever sport I'm watching. 

I don't want to put professional athletes on a pedestal, as they are only human beings and human beings are extremely fallible. Most of my time is spent doing business the last ten years, and alI Ive come across for the most part is bad people doing bad things in the many countries I've done business. Maybe business is more notable for having bad people in it, but I dont see it any different then sports, politics, religion. There is bad everywhere, and if you get too upset about it, your only going to spoil your own enjoyment of things. 

I don't expect people to agree with that philosophy, but just throwing it out there as a happier way to be! Poor old Sportsman is in an awful state today with his hero taking all this shit, ten years ago I probably would have been the same if say Randy had got popped for roids. Nowadays I just think enjoy what you can enjoy in the pursuit of happiness. Watching John Jones perform is a treat, but if you hated him for doing coke, its just going to make you mad watching him. Not really a good way to be in my mind.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

M.C said:


> I'd say that the sport is full of pathetic cheaters and that you can't take the sport seriously anymore. All a person can do is watch and hope the fighters are clean. Some get popped, some don't, and some fight completely clean I'm sure.
> 
> Get rid of the cheaters, keep the ones we know are clean, and move forward and hope for the best. Otherwise, if you believe everyone or most people are roid heads, you might as well not even watch the sport anymore, or I should say I might not watch the sport anymore as I can't speak for anyone else on how they feel about it.


Amen.

Everything about this fight is a joke. Absolutely everything about it. Very telling of the organization.

<insert mandatory _GSP = GOAT quip_ here>


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

M.C said:


> Not sure about what KRY would say, but I'd say that the sport is full of pathetic cheaters and that you can't take the sport seriously anymore. All a person can do is watch and hope the fighters are clean. Some get popped, some don't, and some fight completely clean I'm sure.
> 
> Get rid of the cheaters, keep the ones we know are clean, and move forward and hope for the best. Otherwise, if you believe everyone or most people are roid heads, you might as well not even watch the sport anymore, or I should say I might not watch the sport anymore as I can't speak for anyone else on how they feel about it.


Yeah pretty much this. I'd be devastated if the Welsh team roided up. However luckily I know a couple of players and there is an extremely strict zero tolerance policy within the WRU.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

K R Y said:


> Yeah pretty much this. I'd be devastated if the Welsh team roided up. However luckily I know a couple of players and there is an *extremely strict zero tolerance policy within the WRU.*


That's what all organizations/teams say.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

https://mobile.twitter.com/priziesthorse/status/563093172403077120/photo/1

Anyone check out Anderson's trainer at 57 years old?

thats like 4 guys in that camp busted for roids plus a jacked old trainer...


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/priziesthorse/status/563093172403077120/photo/1
> 
> Anyone check out Anderson's trainer at 57 years old?
> 
> thats like 4 guys in that camp busted for roids plus a jacked old trainer...


Holy mother of god, is that really his trainer?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

If Anderson doping is confirmed, it will be way worse than a regular cheating. 
He won't have no excuse for the way he enphasized his anti-drugs POV here, just a few months ago:



> *UFC’s Anderson Silva: Positive steroid tests should mean ‘no more fights’*
> 
> Positive tests for performance-enhancing drugs are more of a routine occurrence in MMA than ever before, and former UFC champion Anderson Silva thinks stricter punishments should be in place.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/2014/10/ufcs-anderson-silva-positive-steroid-tests-should-mean-no-more-fights

*And then...*


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> That's what all organizations/teams say.


But hearing from people inside the team that it is followed to the letter is nice


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

K R Y said:


> But hearing from people inside the team that it is followed to the letter is nice


I can only hope its true. But my gut tells me the likes of Jamie Roberts and say Cian Healy in the Irish team have juiced. Huge muscular and very defined men, doing loads of cardio yet retaining the massive muscle mass and explosive power. The HGH jaw too. Adam Jones on the other hand probably not :laugh: . Just like the human body can't be put through the tough MMA sparring for years, I dont see how it can handle the kind of force happening in rugby these days. 

Tis just speculation though, I hope they are all clean despite my misgivings.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

jonnyg4508 said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/priziesthorse/status/563093172403077120/photo/1
> 
> Anyone check out Anderson's trainer at 57 years old?
> 
> thats like 4 guys in that camp busted for roids plus a jacked old trainer...


lol, this can't be for real, seriously?

Truths' all coming out now.

Let's be honest. He has probably been doping for the last decade.
He was always a very talented mixed martial artist. Starting out 20-4 with some great accolades to his name. But by then he was already in his thirties. How is it possible for him to have the greatest run in UFC history from the age of 32 to 38? That’s when you should be dropping off, skills declining..yet he just kept getting better and better. Look at GSP or Fedor..there decline started in there early 30’s…and they got out. Anderson Silva should have seen that same kind of drop off(especially considering his style of fighting). It just doesn’t make sense that he became the GOAT so deep into his career. Red flags everywhere, and the BlackHouse camp has had 4 or 5 failed tests within the last year. Legacy is destroyed.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Guys, I am concerned. Anybody has Voiceless number?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/priziesthorse/status/563093172403077120/photo/1
> 
> Anyone check out Anderson's trainer at 57 years old?
> 
> thats like 4 guys in that camp busted for roids plus a jacked old trainer...


Wow...look at that roid gut and...well....57!?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Twist, everyone is on PEDS, Joe Rogan, Lorenzo Fertitta, Joe Silva so he can grow an extra inch, Bruce Buffer! Is normal.

K...I'm drunk!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Twist, everyone is on PEDS, Joe Rogan, Lorenzo Fertitta, Joe Silva so he can grow an extra inch, Bruce Buffer! Is normal.
> 
> K...I'm drunk!


The difference is, none of those people you listed are active fighters. They arent getting roided off their tits and then getting in a cage to try and hurt another person.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/priziesthorse/status/563093172403077120/photo/1
> 
> Anyone check out Anderson's trainer at 57 years old?
> 
> thats like 4 guys in that camp busted for roids plus a jacked old trainer...





DonRifle said:


> Holy mother of god, is that really his trainer?





Ape City said:


> Wow...look at that roid gut and...well....57!?


This gentleman you are talking about is Rogerio Camões. He is a renowned conditioning, nutrition coach, former Judo practitioner. 
He is a very nice person and it happens I met him more than 20 years ago. He is still friend of my sister, who also is a conditioning personal trainer in Rio and former fitness competitor herself. Rogério is pure class. Very peaceful person who loves what he does. Sure his body is the first propaganda and motivation for his students.

Easy to mix up things. Performance enhancing products are indeed a big no, no in competition, but people outside of competition use it at regular basis, which, to a degree, will help aging people quality of life (TRT). Just check about 80% of the cast of Expendables.

The simple use of any PED won't make your body to look like Rogerio's. That's extreme hard work result right there.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Nick Diaz went five rounds with a roided up spider GOAT while stoned. He is officially top 3 P4P.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman;3136017. That's extreme hard work result right there.[/QUOTE said:


> It is extreme hard work, but its extreme supplementation too. To look like that at that age, that guy is injecting juice everyday. I dont think anyone is going to deny that!
> For 5 years I had a flatmate who injected juice everyday, a big big bodybuilder, half of the extreme hard work is taking all the shit they have to take to look like that!


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

WTF Diaz no suprise and no big deal whatever. Anderson I was sure never did peds I was sure of it. I wonder if he did it to help his leg heal sometimes that's why guys use peds for injuries to heal quicker. Either way I'm really dissapointed.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Nick Diaz went five rounds with a roided up spider GOAT while stoned. He is officially top 3 P4P.



Thank you.

It's like no one else even notices this fact. 

at the very least he is THE GOAT pothead.raise01:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


>


LOL, man. How can you do these things?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Holy mother of god, is that really his trainer?


LOL, I want his endocrine system, where testosterone apparently increases dramatically with age, while all of ours steadily declines year by year after puberty. 

Anderson probably popped for PEDs just by shaking his trainers hand. Good gawd.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Nick Diaz went five rounds with a roided up spider GOAT while stoned. He is officially top 3 P4P.


I wish I could rep you for that LMAO...

I don't know if it's been mentioned cause the thread is so long but can anyone think of another instance where both fighters failed their drug tests. I know this is a bit different with it being pre-fight testing but still. Anyone?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

systemdnb said:


> I wish I could rep you for that LMAO...
> 
> I don't know if it's been mentioned cause the thread is so long but can anyone think of another instance where both fighters failed their drug tests. I know this is a bit different with it being pre-fight testing but still. Anyone?


Hermes Franca and Sean Sherk both tested positive for their fight


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

systemdnb said:


> I wish I could rep you for that LMAO...
> 
> I don't know if it's been mentioned cause the thread is so long but can anyone think of another instance where both fighters failed their drug tests. I know this is a bit different with it being pre-fight testing but still. Anyone?


Sonnen and Wanderlei both failed prefight drug tests for the same fight. Wanderlei by refusing the test, but still. That, and as John mentioned, Shrek vs. Franca, are the only ones that jump to mind.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Nick Diaz went out high as a kite, taunting the so called greatest of all time, who's jacked on steroids. Anderson Silva went out on his back, crying like a girl. Now that's what I call poetic justice.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

King Daisuke said:


> Nick Diaz went out high as a kite, taunting the so called greatest of all time, who's jacked on steroids. Anderson Silva went out on his back, crying like a girl. Now that's what I call poetic justice.


That's probably why he was crying, he was excited that he won but then realized he's going to get caught cheating and have his win stripped from him, and it really hit him hard.


----------



## Glothin (Jun 8, 2010)

Leed said:


> Honestly, I'm pretty shocked reading the opinions of others here. Personally, this isn't even news worthy for me (if we are talking specifically about Silva's legacy), the only real thing this actually shows and what should be talked about is how unprofessional and full of shit this sport is. A freak show (at some point of their careers even 2 weight classes above), where two fighters without a care in the world (obviously, since both got popped) came in to put on a show and collect a pretty ******* damn good paycheck. Isn't this what you guys missed? The random fights you could see on Pride (and the shit that happened here was even worse as I have read) etc?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I was exaggerating, but isn't this description of the situation kind of true?
> 
> ...


I told everyone it was a show/entertainment and got laughed at.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

According to Leed, being 2 weight classes apart = freak show.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/2/9...ests-clean-spider-silva-vs-nick-diaz-mma-news

So in the fight, Anderson was clean. Changes very little because most of steroids effects are in training, but since they didn't really do testing like this in the older days I don't doubt that the majority of the guys we look up to in the sport used PEDs during their training.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/2/9...ests-clean-spider-silva-vs-nick-diaz-mma-news
> 
> So in the fight, Anderson was clean. Changes very little because most of steroids effects are in training, but since they didn't really do testing like this in the older days I don't doubt that the majority of the guys we look up to in the sport used PEDs during their training.


More than likely he's been using PEDs through his whole career (or a large portion of it anyways). He even said it himself that people don't just use PEDs once, if you are caught using it it means you have a problem and have been on it for some time.

As for other fighters using, there's no doubt that there are fighters out there who have yet to be caught using that do use. Hopefully one day they are caught as well so the ones in charge can start punishing these cheaters, or even removing them from the sport entirely (I doubt that will happen, though).


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

M.C said:


> More than likely he's been using PEDs through his whole career (or a large portion of it anyways). He even said it himself that people don't just use PEDs once, if you are caught using it it means you have a problem and have been on it for some time.
> 
> As for other fighters using, there's no doubt that there are fighters out there who have yet to be caught using that do use. Hopefully one day they are caught as well so the ones in charge can start punishing these cheaters, or even removing them from the sport entirely (I doubt that will happen, though).


Anderson Silva said "PED users dont just use them once". Anderson's a reputable source. I think this proves that this Anderson Silva cheater is guilty.

Really, I don't give a fuk what people do in training. It doesnt change everything. It Anderson, the greatest of all time, has been using it his whole career (no evidence at all to support this), a dude like Chris Weidman used technique and strategy to beat him.

It helps in training but the days of being the better athlete are dying from MMA, and the rise of technique is taking over.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Anderson Silva said "PED users dont just use them once". Anderson's a reputable source. I think this proves that this Anderson Silva cheater is guilty.
> 
> Really, I don't give a fuk what people do in training. It doesnt change everything. It Anderson, the greatest of all time, has been using it his whole career (no evidence at all to support this), a dude like Chris Weidman used technique and strategy to beat him.
> 
> It helps in training but the days of being the better athlete are dying from MMA, and the rise of technique is taking over.


So people are willing to ruin their career to take something that doesn't do much in the fight? Anderson, and every other cheater out there, has used PEDs to increase his training performance which directly impacts his ability to compete in a fight, including his skill set which is honed, shaped and molded by... training. Improve your training, how often you can train, decrease the damage your body takes during training, your muscle growth, among many other things, and it directly impacts what you can or cannot do come fight night. 

People don't use them and risk their careers and reputation for no reason. Yhey directly impact your ability to do your job in the cage. Why do you think they are banned?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

M.C said:


> So people are willing to ruin their career to take something that doesn't do much in the fight? Anderson, and every other cheater out there, has used PEDs to increase his training performance which directly impacts his ability to compete in a fight, including his skill set which is honed, shaped and molded by... training.
> 
> People don't use them and risk their careers and reputation for no reason, they directly impact your ability to do your job in the cage.


But they don't change technique. They are an advantage. But advantages don't beat technique. I'm in now way downplaying the severity of testing positive, but I personally don't really care. It's only bad to me because it stops certain people from being able to fight.

I'd be completely fine if they allowed fighters to do whatever they want as long as come fight night they were clean.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> But they don't change technique. They are an advantage. But advantages don't beat technique. I'm in now way downplaying the severity of testing positive, but I personally don't really care. It's only bad to me because it stops certain people from being able to fight.
> 
> I'd be completely fine if they allowed fighters to do whatever they want as long as come fight night they were clean.


If Anderson has been cheating his whole career (or a good portion of it) which is highly likely as we have established that people who get popped aren't typically first timers, then it has directly impacted his ability to train and improve his skills more than others over the years. Training is what gave him his technique, it's what allowed him to hone and mold his abilities. People don't just magically have technique and that's that. For example, Jon Jones was a shell of what he is now before getting into a camp that molded his skill set into what it is. 

The ability to train harder, longer, with better control over muscle growth/body structure, and a decrease in damage done to the body while training, allowed Anderson (or any cheater who uses the appropriate type of PEDs) to train more efficiently, thus letting him train his skill and technique between fights more than other people. It allowed him to do less damage to his body so he isn't as burned out as others come fight night, it's also mental aid in allowing fighters to feel they have an edge, and know they have an edge, going into a fight. All around it directly impacts the performance of a fighter come fight night. It doesn't matter if he was off them come fight night, the effect of them had already done its job and gave him an edge in the fight itself. 

Anderson's career is one big asterisk to me, honestly he will drop from my "GOAT list", if there is such a thing, pretty far. Right now I have GSP/Jones/Fedor above him, and because of this it won't take long for someone to come along and kick him down the list further. His career will be nothing but a fart in the wind to me 10 years from now when there are a few other legitimate "GOAT" type fighters, such as Weidman (assuming he can keep fighting without getting injured), or even someone like Aldo in a few more fights. It won't take long for more guys to pop up and take over.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

M.C said:


> If Anderson has been cheating his whole career (or a good portion of it) which is highly likely as we have established that people who get popped aren't typically first timers, then it has directly impacted his ability to train and improve his skills more than others over the years. Training is what gave him his technique, it's what allowed him to hone and mold his abilities. People don't just magically have technique and that's that. For example, Jon Jones was a shell of what he is now before getting into a camp that molded his skill set into what it is.
> 
> The ability to train harder, longer, with better control over muscle growth/body structure, and a decrease in damage done to the body while training, allowed Anderson (or any cheater who uses the appropriate type of PEDs) to train more efficiently, thus letting him train his skill and technique between fights more than other people. It allowed him to do less damage to his body so he isn't as burned out as others come fight night, it's also mental aid in allowing fighters to feel they have an edge, and know they have an edge, going into a fight. All around it directly impacts the performance of a fighter come fight night. It doesn't matter if he was off them come fight night, the effect of them had already done its job and gave him an edge in the fight itself.
> 
> Anderson's career is one big asterisk to me, honestly he will drop from my "GOAT list", if there is such a thing, pretty far. Right now I have GSP/Jones/Fedor above him, and because of this it won't take long for someone to come along and kick him down the list further. His career will be nothing but a fart in the wind to me 10 years from now when there are a few other legitimate "GOAT" type fighters, such as Weidman (assuming he can keep fighting without getting injured), or even someone like Aldo in a few more fights. It won't take long for more guys to pop up and take over.


When did we establish that? Because Anderson said it? There is NOTHING to say Anderson has been juicing his whole life and that his career deserves an asterick.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> When did we establish that? Because Anderson said it? There is NOTHING to say Anderson has been juicing his whole life and that his career deserves an asterick.


That's why there is an Asterisk, we don't know. What we do know is that he is a liar and a cheater, and that he is disrespectful to his opponents and the sport. What we also know is that it would be really silly for him to all of a sudden risk his legacy on a non-title fight against a natural 170 ponder by using steroids for the very first time. There's an extremely high chance that he has been juiced up in his previous fights, he even said it himself that people who are using steroids and are caught are not doing it for the first time.

If it was 100% proven fact that he used, there wouldn't be an Asterisk, his career would simply be completely irrelevant. As it is now, he had a great career, but now nobody knows if he cheated to make that great career. It's hard to give him any credit for all those wins, really hard, when there's a high chance that he was cheating for a lot of it. It's not 100% irrelevant as we can prove it, but it is highly questionable therefore the asterisk. 

Are we to believe that Anderson just all of a sudden started cheating so he can beat a 170 pounder near his retirement? More than likely he has been cheating for a long time now and with his injury/time off/whatever, didn't do it right this time and got caught. Can't prove it, but it is most likely. Therefore, I can't take his career seriously and he will be removed from the GOAT list altogether pretty soon, certainly far faster than GSP/Fedor/Jones.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

We don't know that GSP or Fedor wasn't juicing.

We also don't KNOW he's a liar and cheater willing to risk his legacy. Did you read Bigfoot Silva's article? He claimed the doctor that was helping Anderson recover overperscribed him TRT. Things like that CAN happen (not saying you HAVE to believe it, or that even I believe it, but if we believe UFC conspiracy theorys, then we can believe a plausible thing like that).

I don't see Chael Sonnen, Alistair Overeem, Stephan Bonnar, Royce Graice's careers as completely irrelevant.

It's also likely that him testing positive for PEDs is hugely connected to the injury. You jumping to the conclusion that he has been juicing for more than 20 years is more ridiculous than calling him innocent.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> We don't know that GSP or Fedor wasn't juicing.
> 
> We also don't KNOW he's a liar and cheater willing to risk his legacy. Did you read Bigfoot Silva's article? He claimed the doctor that was helping Anderson recover overperscribed him TRT. Things like that CAN happen (not saying you HAVE to believe it, or that even I believe it, but if we believe UFC conspiracy theorys, then we can believe a plausible thing like that).
> 
> ...


Fedor and GSP were never caught cheating, so the difference is quite obvious. Just because Anderson was caught cheating and abusing steroids, doesn't mean the actual GOATs did.

Everybody who has been caught cheating all have an asterisk on their career, I have no idea what you are talking about. If you are caught cheating and lying, then you are now a cheater and a liar. Your word cannot be trusted any longer, you have abused steroids, cheated, lied, and disrespected the fans, the sport, and your opponent(s). Chael or Vitor or whoever is no exception.

It's more likely that Anderson has been cheating for a while now than that he risked his entire career and legacy cheating this one single time for a non-title fight against a 170 pounder who on paper had a perfect style for Anderson to KO (moves forward constantly throwing light punches lacking KO power). 

Your opinion is whatever you want it to be, that is fine. Me personally, Anderson's career is one big Asterisk and he will be completely removed from my GOAT list pretty soon, and I'm not the only one removing him. Not that individual GOAT lists matter, but I won't entertain any "Anderson is the greatest ever!" arguments, as he is a cheater and steroid abuser. I won't entertain any "Anderson vs. GSP vs. Fedor" debates, as Anderson doesn't even enter into the equation anymore, he's a cheater.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

M.C said:


> Fedor and GSP were never caught cheating, so the difference is quite obvious. Just because Anderson was caught cheating and abusing steroids, doesn't mean the actual GOATs did.
> 
> Everybody who has been caught cheating all have an asterisk on their career, I have no idea what you are talking about. If you are caught cheating and lying, then you are now a cheater and a liar. Your word cannot be trusted any longer, you have abused steroids, cheated, lied, and disrespected the fans, the sport, and your opponent(s). Chael or Vitor or whoever is no exception.
> 
> ...


You said the asterisk because we "dont know".

We don't know anyone "lied".

Chael's word is not only often trusted, but quoted as fact on a consistent basis.

How is it MORE likely that Anderson has been cheating a while? Based on what?

Why do you keep saying 170 pounder? Is Rumble a 170 pounder too?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> You said the asterisk because we "dont know".
> 
> We don't know anyone "lied".
> 
> ...


He lied when he signed a contract and competed in a sport that doesn't allow steroids, and then used them anyways. He agreed to not use steroids, and did, that is lying. He also said that he didn't use steroids after getting busted for using steroids, that is also lying. 

It's more likely that he has cheated a while than it being his first time. Why? Because it's silly to think that Anderson would risk his legacy/career for the very first time when having to fight a 170 pound guy who is stylistically made for him in a non-title fight. If he was going to cheat for the first time, he would have done it in a much more at-stake kind of fight. Not only that, but he himself stated that people who do steroids have a problem, that it is an on-going thing. Probably he was talking about himself as well.

I say 170 pounds because Diaz typically fights at 170 pounds and has fought at 170 for the vast majority of his career. He actually looked a bit overweight against Anderson. 

Why are you asking such common sense, borderline rhetorical questions?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

It's not stablish one getting popped for roids one time was probabbly roiding before, no matter who said that, that is still speculation.
What is unquestionable is someone who does use PEDs will start at a specific point no one can tell, so there's no such think as "it is likely Anderson is cheating throwgh his whole career". 

And it is incredible how the "most probable" scenario is Anderson being a long time cheater instead of him using them for the first time in order to come back ultra fast to his shape after his incredible injury. Even the director of the laboratory thet tested him said such drugs are commonly used for fast injury recovery.

It is still wrong and disappointing, but it's a stretch to over mention Anderson aimed to be unfair against a smaller, less talented fighter disregarding completely the type of injury he was just coming from.

Dou you think it would be unfair or anti ethic to GSP or Cruz to use steroids while recovering from their injuries too? Do you remember how thin Cruz leg was during his recovery compared to the other one? I bet he used everything in his power to get those muscles back, being the difference he stopped in time.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

gigogreco lets keep it civilized please.


----------



## gigogreco (Nov 10, 2010)

CupCake said:


> gigogreco lets keep it civilized please.


my bad.

:thumb02:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

So yeah.....moving on!.....


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> It's not stablish one getting popped for roids one time was probabbly roiding before, no matter who said that, that is still speculation.


That is an extremely charitable stance to take. charitable to the point of being purposely obtuse. Beating the governmental drug-screening process has always been very easy. And random tests have only recently been introduced.

The likelihood of someone getting popped the very first time they take PED's is quite low.



> What is unquestionable is someone who does use PEDs will start at a specific point no one can tell, so there's no such think as "it is likely Anderson is cheating throwgh his whole career".
> 
> And it is incredible how the "most probable" scenario is Anderson being a long time cheater instead of him using them for the first time in order to come back ultra fast to his shape after his incredible injury. Even the director of the laboratory thet tested him said such drugs are commonly used for fast injury recovery.
> 
> It is still wrong and disappointing, but it's a stretch to over mention Anderson aimed to be unfair against a smaller, less talented fighter disregarding completely the type of injury he was just coming from.


So, what injuries were his teammates Casey and Ortega who tested positive for the exact same substances recovering from?



> Dou you think it would be unfair or anti ethic to GSP or Cruz to use steroids while recovering from their injuries too? Do you remember how thin Cruz leg was during his recovery compared to the other one? I bet he used everything in his power to get those muscles back, being the difference he stopped in time.


I like what you did there. Slyly implying Cruz abused banned substances without actually naming him as a substance abuser. Nice going.

Guess what, both of these athletes recovered from much more grievous injuries, and they did it without testing positive for any banned substances. Your attempt to lump them together with Anderson Silva in the face of all evidence is laughable.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sports_Nerd said:


> I like what you did there. Slyly implying Cruz abused banned substances without actually naming him as a substance abuser. Nice going.
> 
> Guess what, both of these athletes recovered from much more grievous injuries, and *they did it without testing positive for any banned substances.* Your attempt to lump them together with Anderson Silva in the face of all evidence is laughable.





Sports_Nerd said:


> *Beating the governmental drug-screening process **has always been very easy*. And random tests have only recently been introduced.
> 
> *The likelihood of someone getting popped the very first time they take PED's is quite low*.


Reordered the paragraphs in your post so you can see how laughable you can be as well.

First, I am not pretending I am not trying to see the brighter side of this situation in the benefit of my preferred fighter. That's what any fan does and it's no different than people defending Jones or GSP, so not too much to talk about this.

However, you won't find any quote of mine affirming Anderson definitely wasn't taking roids for a long time. If it would warm your heart, and I know it won't, because you and gigogreco team feel you are the only ones entitled to explore the common place of bashing those who are fanboys "by default", take note of this: *Baby Anderson Silva could very well have started taking steroids by sucking them from the tits of his mother. REAL POSSIBILITY.* Does it put an asterisk in his legacy? Yeah, but the asterisk is on the whole system really and nobody is to be considered 100% immune of any kind of suspicion now.

As you said, it was quite easy to beat the system. However, you claim I don't have no proof GSP or Cruz wasn't roiding, and you are correct, but you have to decide what we are discussing here: Proof or speculation. Because we have the proof Anderson did take illegal substances *once* in his career and the rest is speculation and the "most likely scenario" is also based on speculation that will vary from what you want to be true.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

M.C said:


> I say 170 pounds because Diaz typically fights at 170 pounds and has fought at 170 for the vast majority of his career. He actually looked a bit overweight against Anderson.


And what's Rumble exactly?

MMA Sportsman, I don't think it's fair to start trying to drag Cruz or GSP's name through the mud cause Anderson got caught. Perhaps those guys did recover using it, but you can't even speculate it imo. It's completely unfair to fighters to assume they are taking something based on nothing but speculation.

I personally have never minded steroids TOO much. I still want to see Bigfoot and Overeem fight. I still have always liked Stephan Bonnar andd Royce Gracie, but I understand people's views and I completely understand them knocking Anderson off their lists as a result.

I just don't think it's fair to try and write off every win of Anderson's career because of this. I think it's highly likely that this is something to do with his injury. How many tests will the dude have done over the years and never had a question mark? Claiming that Anderson's entire career has been steroid fuelled and that he is a liar is just as unreasonable as speculating about GSP's integrity.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> MMA Sportsman, I don't think it's fair to start trying to drag Cruz or GSP's name through the mud cause Anderson got caught. *Perhaps those guys did recover using it*, but you can't even speculate it imo. It's completely unfair to fighters to assume they are taking something based on nothing but speculation.


You see? You just did it. It just means that is not a beyond any reasonable imagination anybody could have used at any given point in their careers. Actually, people have suggested that around here before all this situation.

I don't think GSP ever used, TBH.
Because I am a bigger fan of Anderson, people just forget I like GSP so much, but wait, what is the weight that carries now? Anderson was supposedly an anti-PED warrior himself. What about Armstrong? A hero. A role model. 

People want switch from cold factual proof to speculation just to fit their purposes. Yeah, there is no proof who never been caught in a test ever used anything. Well, there were no proof Wand used anything too and I was the first one to post he was full of it and ran from the test. gigogreco and his team just conveniently forgot about that. 

What is happening now is a tragedy, really. A tragedy that transcends by a mile little matters involving who is protecting their preferred fighters, who is attacking those who are trying to protect their preferred fighters.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

It's getting pretty bad. John Fitch was an anti-PEDs fighter too, he was so O'naturale that he was a vegetarian for a awhile, and he was popped. This morning we found out Hector Lombard popped, but who's surprised about that one?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> You see? You just did it. It just means that is not a beyond any reasonable imagination anybody could have used at any given point in their careers. Actually, people have suggested that around here before all this situation.
> 
> I don't think GSP ever used, TBH.
> Because I am a bigger fan of Anderson, people just forget I like GSP so much, but wait, what is the weight that carries now? Anderson was supposedly an anti-PED warrior himself. What about Armstrong? A hero. A role model.
> ...


I didn't accuse or assume though. Perhaps GSP has a plasma TV. Perhaps he doesnt own a TV. It's not the same as saying he might have something as some form of defence to something.

But yeah to say Anderson has been roiding his whole life is as bad as assuming GSP roids too.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> But yeah to say Anderson has been roiding his whole life is as bad as assuming GSP roids too.


Exactly.


----------

